# Was ist mit gentoo los?!?!

## strafbomber

Hallo an alle...

Neuerdings stellle ich mit erschrecken fest das immer mehr bugs in gentoo auftauchen die eine installation unmöglich machen.

Ich versuche seit ca einer woche gentoo aus meinem altem gentoo system neu zu installieren, doch es will und will nicht, immer wieder treten irgendwelche fehler auf die es quasi unmöglich machen zu einem lauffähigem gentoo zu kommen.

zur geschichte der letzten tage.

zuerst ist kein bootstrap mehr möglich, hier der link zum entsprechendem bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87482

dieser wurde ja zum glück behoben. doch nun tuen sich zwei neue bugs auf, syslog-ng kann nicht compeliert werden. hier der link:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87657

nunja, hab mir gedacht is erstmal nicht so wichtig, kannst ja auch ne zeit ohne logger leben. und jetz das nächste, xorg steigt ebenfalls nach einer gewissen zeit immer beim selben fehler aus. hier wieder der entsprechende link zum bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85672

irgendwie geht mein vertrauen in gentoo langsamm verloren:(

bisher hatte ich nie solche arben probleme bein installieren von gentoo. geht es anderen genau so?

ich glaube nicht das ich mich als einzieger "so doof" anstelle, oder doch? da ja auch andere diese probs haben beim mergen von was auch immer.

und scheinbar haben die meisten auch recht unterschiedliche konfiguratiuonen. was für mich die frage aufwirft ob die gentoo ebuilds überhaupt noch getestet werden?

da es ja scheinbar nicht an der hardware konfiguration leigt das diese progs nicht laufen, bzw compelierbar sind.

würde mal gern eure meinungen zu dem thema wissen...

und ideen wie man sowas abstellen kann...

oder ob ich wirklich der einziege mit solchen probs bin

und leiber wieder suse nehmen sollte;-)

mfg

euer strafbomber

----------

## hoschi

seit sechs monaten hatte ich keinen compiler-fehler, oder probleme die auf gentoo als gnu/linux distrubtion zurückzuführen sind.

seit 2003 ist das generell besser geworden, ich kann deine entäuschung als leider wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

tja was soll ich sagen, sowohl meine AMD64 als meine parallele x86 Installation liefen, mit minimalen Problemen, direkt durch.

MfG

----------

## strafbomber

naja, vor ca 2 wochen habe ich ja auch noch eine installation hinbekommen ohen probleme

das ist im wesentlichen erst seit 1 woche, dovor ging bei mir auch alles ohne probs...

und wie gesagt, die bugs scheinen auch noch nicht lange zu bestehen, wenn ihr euch die links angesehen habt...

vieleicht geht das auch bald wieder alles vorbei, aber irgendwie bin ich grad mächtig gefrustet...

das es ja auch immer eine gewisse zeit in anspruch nimmt gentoo von stage1 an zu installieren...

----------

## tobo

die probs lagen eigentlich immer bei mir. einziges derzeitiges prob habe ich beim umstellen in xine auf fullscreen. ansonsten läuft es wie gesagt durch. gott sei dank!

cu

----------

## mrmonk

hey

ich hab erst vor 2 tagen wieder ein gentoo-x86-system aufgesetzt! und bei mir gab es keinen einzigen fehler!

mfg - mrmonk

----------

## NightDragon

Na auch ich muss sagen, das auf einem System da EINDEUTIG defekt war, Gentoo sauberer zu installieren war wie auf dem System das 100% funktioniern sollte.

Naja. *g* Ich sage mal: ZUFALL *g*  :Smile: 

Aber jedem seine Theorie  :Wink: 

Ps.: Das defekte System läuft jetzt seit Monaten als Server, das andere neue System will und will und will nicht.

naja... was auch immer. hauptsache es macht beeep und man sigt zeug auf dem schirm. dann ist schon nicht alle Hoffnung verloren.

----------

## rokaef

wegen xine: setz mal media-video/xine-ui in /etc/portage/package.keywords, dann gehts wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Computer scheinen manchmal ein Eigenleben zu entwickeln...

Dann gehen aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen irgendwelche Sachen nicht mehr, die gehen sollten...

Und dann plötzlich geht irgendwann wieder alles...

Ich persönlich bin bei meinem Haupt-PC (Signatur) wie auch auf meinem Server/Router-PC (ganze 200 MHz  :Wink:  ) kaum auf Probleme gestoßen... Wenn, dann lag es meistens an mir oder an irgendeinem trivialen, dummen, kleinen Fehler...

----------

## cryptosteve

Ohne direkt Probleme bei der Installation zu haben. Bei mir streikt derzeit nur >=gcc-3.3.5-r1, sonst baut alles problemlos.

Ich lese aber regelmäßig den GWN, und seitdem ich das tue, steigt die Anzahl der Bugs kontinuierlich. Ich hatte anfangs gedacht, irgendwann kommt ein Break und es geht erstmal in Richtung Bugbeseitigung, aber da kam nichts nennenswertes. Ich kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, dass die ganzen >8.000 Bugs noch existent sein sollen .... trotzdem ist die Entwicklung eher bedenklich.

----------

## marc

Habe letzte Woche noch eins installiert mit 2004.3, lief perfekt durch ohne ein Problem.

Die glibc oder der gcc, weiss nicht mehr so ganz genau, hatten vor kurzem mal kleine Probleme.

Die wurden aber schnell behoben.

----------

## 76062563

Bei mir lief/läuft alles bestens, die Sachen mal nicht funktioniert haben sind (L)usererrors

----------

## Mgiese

ich hab auch nur noch probleme , vor 2 wochen hatte ich auch ein lauffaehiges gentoo system auf meinem duron 800 , stage3-686 alles oki,

nun ging mein board kaputt und ich haenge seit 2 tagen fest , ich versuchte schon stage3-pentium3 und stage3-x86 auf meinem neuen intel-p3 933 , aber ich bekomme immer wieder symlink fehler also 

emerge sync macht massenhaft : FAILED CACHE UPDATE 

und zum schluss sagt er ich soll portage updaten , gemacht getan , aber leider meckert portage ueber einen falschen oder nicht vorhandenen symlink  (/etc/make.profile) hab auch schon probiert den symlink zu aendern , aber komme damit nicht weiter ...

hab auch schon probiert portage vor sync zu emergen , bringt aber das gleiche ...

ich versteh einfach nicht , wieso ich bei der duron 800 install KEINE PROBLEME hatte (symlink) , ich vermute es liegt am stage aber fuer einen P3 sollten doch beide packete gehen oder ?  stage3-x86 oder stage3-pentium ....

wird der symlink /etc/profile eigendlich vom env-update; source /etc/profiles erzeugt ?

oder entsteht der beim entpacken des stage tarballs ?

vielleicht hatte ja einer von euch aehnliche probleme oder kann mir sagen was fuer einen p3 definitiv das richtige stage ist....

ICH BIN RATLOS !!! haette am liebsten meinen duron zurück, aber der ist ja einfach durchgebrannt .... NACH EIN EIN HALB WOCHEN COMPILING , MIT  super SYSTEM hatte schon 50 oder mehr progs emerged ALLES LIEF und nun sowas  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   und wieso gibts hier keinen richtigen cry smilie ?ßß?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Lenz

@Mgiese: Leg doch ein Profillink an, für x86 z.B. durch

```
ln -svf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ /etc/make.profile
```

-- Lenz

----------

## ConiKost

Habe erst gestern ein AMD64 2005.0 System mit großen Teilen von ~amd64 aufgesetzt und es läuft ohne ein Problem ...

Zuerst wollte auch bei mir nix kompilieren aufgrund segmentation errors ... Schuld daran war die Übertaktung!

----------

## Mgiese

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> @Mgiese: Leg doch ein Profillink an, für x86 z.B. durch
> 
> ```
> ln -svf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ /etc/make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

probier ich gleich mal , aber weiss den einer ob x86 oder 686 bei einem p3 geht ? oder wirklich pentium3-stage3 ??????  

hatte einen link schon angelegt auf (2005.0)aber da kam auch ein fehler den ich schon im forum gefunden habe , leider aber nicht zu hand habe ..  :Sad:  ok ich versuch mal weider in der hoffnung das ich weiterkomme, übrigens der gennante fehler kam auch als ich versuchte  auf  2004.3 oder 2 oder 0 zu linken ...

deswegen dachte ich ja das mein stage3 falsch ist , ich hatte von der genttoo boot cd das stage3-pentium3-2004-1.tar.bz2  genommen...

----------

## Mgiese

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Habe erst gestern ein AMD64 2005.0 System mit großen Teilen von ~amd64 aufgesetzt und es läuft ohne ein Problem ...
> 
> Zuerst wollte auch bei mir nix kompilieren aufgrund segmentation errors ... Schuld daran war die Übertaktung!

 

1.übertakten tu ich aus prinzip NIX

2. lief meine gentoo install auf nem duron 800 astrein ist 2 wochen her 

3. sind pentiums net so anfaellig fuer thermo probs

ok aber danke für den tipp CUIII

----------

## Mgiese

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> @Mgiese: Leg doch ein Profillink an, für x86 z.B. durch
> 
> ```
> ln -svf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ /etc/make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

muss dieser profillink auf die verwendete ausgepackte stage linken ? also in meinem beispiel auf --- > stage3-pentium3-2004.1 ? 

oder sind in diesem tar verschiedenene PROFILES die ich alle nutzen kann ?

danke cuuuiiii

SOLVED 

siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318279-highlight-.html

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe seit vielen Monaten auf dem Notebook extreme Probleme mit glibc. Diese lässt sich nie kompilieren. Irgendwann hatte ich mal die linux-header auf linux26-header umgestellt, was mir zumindest bei der letzten 2004er Version scheinbar etwas gebracht hat. Bis dahin hat sich das Notebook immer bei den locales (oder was auch immer das da ist) einfach neu gestartet. Die 2005er Version der glibc bleibt an der Stelle einfach hängen.

Aber ansonsten war eigentlich alles recht sauber.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ich habe seit vielen Monaten auf dem Notebook extreme Probleme mit glibc. Diese lässt sich nie kompilieren. Irgendwann hatte ich mal die linux-header auf linux26-header umgestellt, was mir zumindest bei der letzten 2004er Version scheinbar etwas gebracht hat. Bis dahin hat sich das Notebook immer bei den locales (oder was auch immer das da ist) einfach neu gestartet. Die 2005er Version der glibc bleibt an der Stelle einfach hängen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten war eigentlich alles recht sauber.

 

brauch ich eigendlich emerge linux* ? also die header ?

oder reicht auch ein emerge vanilla-sources ?

vielen dank

----------

## MatzeOne

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> tja was soll ich sagen, sowohl meine AMD64 als meine parallele x86 Installation liefen, mit minimalen Problemen, direkt durch.
> 
> MfG

 

dito

----------

## Ragin

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> brauch ich eigendlich emerge linux* ? also die header ?
> 
> oder reicht auch ein emerge vanilla-sources ?
> 
> vielen dank

 

emerge vanilla-sources reicht im Normalfall zu.

Die Linux-Header werden soweit ich weiss seit dem 2005er Release (evtl. auch schon bei 2004.3) sowieso auf 2.6 umgestellt.

Ansonsten sind diese ja nur für Features in der GLibc zuständig...also eine große Bibliothekensammlung (mal grob gesagt).

Bei der Umstellung von development-sources auf vanilla-sources wurde auch ein Update der Header veranlasst.

Es kommt also auch ein Update der Header autom. mit, wenn du den Kernel updatest.

----------

## sewulba

Hi

Angefangen habe ich mit der Gentoo-Installation auf einem IBM ThinkPad T41p. Hier gab es überhaupt keine Probleme. Allerdings ist die Installation schon ein paar Monate her.

Doch auch ich habe massive Probleme mittlerweile mit Gentoo... Mit dem bootstrappen noch nie, dafür immer mit etwas anderem bei emerge system.  :Confused: 

Auf meinem Dual Xeon 2.8GHz-Computer war es bei emerge system das db-4.1.25-Paket. Das wollte einfach nicht. 2 Tage drauf nochmal frisch probiert und es ging.  :Shocked:  Bei meinem P3, auch bei emerge system, wollte openSSL nicht.  :Crying or Very sad:  Tja auch das ging dann nach ca. 4 Tagen wieder, echt sonderbar! Dann kam mein AMD Athlon 2700XP dran. Tja hier gab es kommischweise mal keine Probleme. Einen Tag drauf war dann mein P4 dran, und siehe da, die Probleme kommen wieder!  :Embarassed:  Ein 'emerge system' war überhaupt nicht drin, da wieder einmal "db" nicht ging. Nachdem es eine Woche nicht wollte habe ich das Gentoo nochmal frisch gemacht (man hat ja genug ZEIT). Doch wieder nichts drin. Erst nach dem 4. Versuch hat es dann geklappt.  :Mad: 

Nunja, auch bei mir schwindet langsam das Vertrauen. Aber die einzigste wirkliche Alternative, die ich auf meinem Server habe ist openBSD und das macht noch mehr Arbeit als Gentoo. Das der X-Server unter Gentoo die Mousesyscronisation verliert, daran habe ich mich gewöhnt. Meistens läuft eh keine Grafische Oberfläche auf meinem Server, also egal!!!

Tja ich denke und hoffe, dass diese Probleme nur von kurzer Dauer bei Gentoo sind.  :Cool: 

Sewulba

PS.: zum Glück habe ich jetzt alle Computer auf Gentoo umgestellt und muss kein emerge system mehr ausführen  :Exclamation:   Auf die XBox mach ich Gentoo lieber nicht drauf  :Laughing: 

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Also bei meinen ersten paar Installationen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Dann aber hat das bei mir schon angefangen, schon vor Monaten.

Zunächst liesen sich die Probleme durch das ändern der Cflags (ich spreche hier nicht von "extremen" Cflags, sondern von -march=athlon-xp, z.B. Diese Cflag musste ich durch -mcpu=i686 erstezen, damit der Kompiler ans Werkeln ging) oder das Verwenden von ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86, statt ~x86, lösen. Dann musste ich neuere LiveCDs verwenden (sprich: der Compiler/die GNU-Tools waren zu alt, um mein System zu bauen). Später funktionierte so einiges nicht mehr richtig und ich musste häufg hier ins Forum Posten, und mal die USE-Flags, mal die package.mask ändern (Trotz ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86 und neuer LiveCD).

Mein System läuft jetzt auch schon lange fehlerfrei. Zusammen mit einem Freund fand ich dann heraus, dass mit einem eigenen, laufenden System beim Bauen der neusten Packete nie Fehler auftraten, im Gegensatz zur Bootcd. Womöglich sind einige GNU-Tools auf den LiveCDs einfach zu alt für die neuen Packete. Aber wieseo kommen solche Packete dann bitte dennoch als "Stabil" (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86) in Portage??

mfg

----------

## dR0PS

Mal mein Senf dazu:

Ich habe vor ca 4 Wochen auf meinen AMD64_3500 auf A8V-Board und meinen AthlonXP3200 auf A7n8X-E deluxe installiert.

Die Installation des Gentoo ansich lief Problemlos.

Einziges Manko waren einige Hardware-Anpassungen (Sound,Sensors,NForce2).

Mithilfe dieses Forums waren diese Probleme aber in diskutabler Zeit zu erledigen.

Ich kann Deine Meinung also nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Übrigens hat selbst der Release-Wechsel von 2004.3 auf 2005.0 auf beiden Systemen ohne Probleme geklappt.

Ausserdem finde ich, das man kein Gentoo installieren sollte wenn man mal nur so ein Linux braucht, geschweige denn Gentoo als Produktivsystem einzusetzen. 

Gentoo ist für Bastelfetischisten, wenn man das so sagen darf  :Wink: 

Ich denke mal wenn 2005.0 auf verschiedenen Systemen läuft und die Probleme alle bekannt sind, 

wird es auch ein neues Handbuch geben, wo man auch wieder auf Anhieb ein 100% System bekommt.

Cheers, dR0PS

----------

## caraboides

Also auf meinem Laptop (ibm x20 P3 mit 600Mhz) läuft Gentoo nun seit einem halben Jahr super. 

Alle 2 Wochen mal ein 

```
emerge sync; emerge --fetchonly -u world
```

Und dann dank distcc und der kraft meines p4 mit debian  :Wink:  ist mein Laptop aktuell.

Und fuer die Uni ist dank des guten sci-* Zweigs Gentoo echt super.

CU

----------

## Mgiese

GENTOO just ROCKS....

----------

## oma

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> GENTOO just ROCKS....

 

So seh ich das auch - hab einen Lappy (Tecra 8100) einen Server samt externen JBOD mit LVM sowie mehrere weitere Rechner ohne Sorgen installiert - der guten Doku sei dank...

----------

## ian!

 *oma wrote:*   

> So seh ich das auch - hab einen Lappy (Tecra 8100) einen Server samt externen JBOD mit LVM sowie mehrere weitere Rechner ohne Sorgen installiert - der guten Doku sei dank...

 

Trotzdem sind leider (und gerade in der letzten Zeit) sehr viele ebuilds (gerade im stable) kaputt.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Muß ich leider bestätigen, was Ian schreibt. 

Habe heute erst eine neue stage3-Installation (amd64) gemacht und habe nach meinem ersten emerge sync bei mehreren

Paketen (z. B. fast alle unter app-emulation) Fehlermeldungen wegen angeblich falscher md5-Summe, jedoch nach 

```
$ ebuild /usr/..... digest
```

 geht das emergen des betreffenden Paketes problemlos.

----------

## ian!

Wenn es nur mal ein kaputtes manifest hier und ein kaputtes digest da wäre. Das ist es ja aber leider nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *oma wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*   GENTOO just ROCKS.... 
> 
> So seh ich das auch - hab einen Lappy (Tecra 8100) einen Server samt externen JBOD mit LVM sowie mehrere weitere Rechner ohne Sorgen installiert - der guten Doku sei dank...

 

die doku ist eigendlich der traum, finde es immer erstaunlich das ich feststellen muss das immer ich die fehler mache  :Very Happy:  (99%)

@ian , ich konnte sowas NOCH nicht feststellen, aber mal schaun, vielleicht erleb ichs auch noch...

----------

## misterjack

also mit der 2004.3 cd hatte ich bedeutend mehr probleme wie mit 2005.0. also mit 2005.0 hatte ich absolut keine probs. obwohl ich von anfang an meine mit make.conf mit sämtlichen useflags wie z.b. ntpl usw übernommen habe.

obwohl es natürlich genug devs gibt, die sich nich um ihre ebuilds gewissenhaft kümmern, da wird gerne mal die sandbox ausgeschalten wenn mal was nich funtkioniert ohne das prob richtig zu beheben. gibt genug mist der auch euf seiten gentoo devs gemacht wird...

ich erinnere da nur mal an http://www.gentoo-stats.org

----------

## limes

ian!:

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Trotzdem sind leider (und gerade in der letzten Zeit) sehr viele ebuilds (gerade im stable) kaputt.

 

Führt das beim mergen wenigstens konsequent zum Abbruch? Oder kann es vorkommen, daß etwas "falsch" übersetzt wird, Bibliotheken nicht verlinkt werden, Abhängigkeiten falsch aufgelöst werden, etc...

----------

## Sas

Ich hab zwar schon sehr lange kein System mehr neu aufgesetzt, allerdings kommt es mir auch so vor, als häuften sich in letzter Zeit die Fehler in ebuilds  :Sad: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

@limes

Wenn, dann kommt es nicht zum kompilieren, da die md5-Summen-Überprüfung ja direkt nach dem Download und vor dem Entpacken des Archives stattfindet.

----------

## Sas

Nicht zwangsläufig. Wenn z.B. ein Patch was kaputt macht, ohne dass es bekannt war, wird ja dennoch die richtige Prüfsumme veröffentlicht. Bei Fehlern im ursprünglichen Quelltext selbst sowieso, aber das hat ja nichts mit Gentoo zu tun.

----------

## ian!

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Bei Fehlern im ursprünglichen Quelltext selbst sowieso, aber das hat ja nichts mit Gentoo zu tun.

 

Nur teilweise richtig. Dann sollte soetwas erst garnicht stable gebumped werden.

Es häufen sich fehlerhafte Patches, Patches die nicht sauber applien. Auch sind teilweise manche USE-Flags-Konstellationen bei stable ebuilds kaputt und brechen beim compile ab. Oft sind diese Bugs dann Upstream bereits bekannt. Nur die Fixes/Patches finden ihren Weg nicht in die ebuilds. Eclasses sind vermehrt auch ein Horror geworden. Installationspfade stimmen z.B. nicht. Es wird vergessen bei einem Security-Versionbump die eclass anzupassen etc..

Es ist einfach ein Mangel an QA. Meines erachtens ist der Portagetree zu schnellebig und es wird teilweise zu hastig irgendwas commited, was zunächst noch ausgiebig getestet werden sollte.

----------

## Sas

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Bei Fehlern im ursprünglichen Quelltext selbst sowieso, aber das hat ja nichts mit Gentoo zu tun. 
> 
> Nur teilweise richtig. Dann sollte soetwas erst garnicht stable gebumped werden.
> 
> [...]

 Klar, damit hast du natürlich Recht. Ich habe meine Aussage auch nicht speziell auf den stable-Tree bezogen, sondern einfach so aus der Erfahrung heraus gepostet - und die bezieht sich seit über einem Jahr nur noch auf testing. Also mein Fehler  :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich weiß inzwischen, wann es bei mir zu diesen Fehlern bei der Überprüfung der md5-Summe kommt:

Immer dann, wenn ich in einem ebuild-Script eine Änderung vorgenommen habe, tritt dann dieser

Fehler auf. Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, nach Änderungen an einem ebuild (diese befinden sich

natürlich im Overlay) 

```
$ ebuild <path_to_ebuild> digest
```

 auszuführen - danach geht das emergen problemlos.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Ich weiß inzwischen, wann es bei mir zu diesen Fehlern bei der Überprüfung der md5-Summe kommt:
> 
> Immer dann, wenn ich in einem ebuild-Script eine Änderung vorgenommen habe, tritt dann dieser
> 
> Fehler auf. Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, nach Änderungen an einem ebuild (diese befinden sich
> ...

 

Hm, sagt emerge --info, das FEATURES=strict aktiviert ist? In dem Fall wird auch der Digest der Ebuilds überprüft. Das ebuild ... digest kann man übrigens etwas abkürzen, wenn man FEATURES=digest emerge <paket> aufruft.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Also sind es keine Fehler bei mir, sondern ein Feature von portage  :Embarassed: 

----------

## unix

Habe gestern soeben meinen neuen PC mit gentoo aufgesetzt. (amd64) mit stage1. Lief alles ohne probleme durch.

Ausser, dass es noch keinen ATI Treiber hat für meine Karte.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs...

Also manchmal weiss ich echt nicht, was einige hier haben.

1.

Ich wusel oft durch das Installation-Forum. Wenn man einfach zu blind ist, das Handbuch zu lesen, fliegt man früher oder später auf die Nase. Da bauen Leute ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" direkt von Anfang an ein und wundern sich, warum nix mehr geht. Einfach bis zum Ende des Handbuches nur das machen, was da auch drin steht. Ist ganz einfach.

2.

Dadurch, dass Gentoo dem Benutzer so viele Möglichkeiten der Systemgestaltung lässt, existieren natürlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten, dass Fehler/Bugs das System lahmlegen. Und oft genug überschätzen sich einfach viele, bauen z.B. ein hardened-System auf, rennen dauernd gegen die Wand und meckern dann. Wenn man fragt, was ein hardened-System ist und warum sie das brauchen, kommt nix. Wenn ich von was keine Ahnung habe (CFLAGS, LDFLAGS, hardened, SELinux, etc.), dann lass ich es bleiben. Wenn ich es ausprobieren will, muss ich halt damit leben, dass ich zumindestens am Anfang Probleme habe.

3.

SuSe, Fedora, Rot Käppchen und wie sie alle heißen, knallen Dir einfach ein fertiges Paket hin. Friss oder stirb. Wenn das einem lieber ist - bitte. Tschüss. Ich möchte mein Gentoo nicht mehr missen.

4.

Um die anderen Distros noch ein wenig mehr zu dissen: Seit einiger Zeit ändern sich Fedora, Mandrake und Co. immer mehr in Richtung MicroSoft an. Will sagen: Schlechte Dokumentation der am System getätigten Änderungen, dadurch steht man oftmals im Regen, wenn irgendwas nicht laufen will (die Doku von den Entwicklern stimmt nicht mit den gepatchten Paketen überein). Support ist teuer, so lässt sich z.B. Mandrake seinen Support auch in Foren knallhart bezahlen. Und die Updates bei Fedora über ein Tool gibt es auch nicht kostenlos. Ist die Testzeit abgelaufen, muss man löhnen. Die Gentoo Forenwelt und portage ist das Beste, was ich in meinen vier Jahren Linux gesehen habe.

[Edit]

5. 

Einen hab' ich noch: Wann hat denn einer der Meckerfritzen das letzte mal Geld gespendet für Gentoo? Oder sich sonstwie nützlich gemacht? 

Gentoo ist eine Distri, die von engagierten Menschen lebt. Hat Gentoo Geld, können Vollzeit-Entwickler angestellt werden, Hardware beschafft werden, um zu testen, etc. Viele Entwickler klemmen sich abends nach der Arbeit noch hinter ihren Rechner und machen Bugfixe oder neue Ebuilds. Für lau.

Andere tippen sich in den Foren die Finger wund, um Anfängern zu helfen. Für lau. 

Bei anderen Betriebssystemen legt man für die CD zuerst mal 300 Euronen hin - ohne jeglichen Support. Und hat dann auch dauernd Abstürze. Wie oft haben die meisten von uns über M$ gejammert. Ich krieg jedesmal 'nen Anfall, wenn ich wieder einen Tag an einem WinXP sitzen muss.

[/Edit]

So, genug geschimpft.

----------

## slick

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Dadurch, dass Gentoo dem Benutzer so viele Möglichkeiten der Systemgestaltung lässt, existieren natürlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten, dass Fehler/Bugs das System lahmlegen. Und oft genug überschätzen sich einfach viele, bauen z.B. ein hardened-System auf, rennen dauernd gegen die Wand und meckern dann. Wenn man fragt, was ein hardened-System ist und warum sie das brauchen, kommt nix. Wenn ich von was keine Ahnung habe (CFLAGS, LDFLAGS, hardened, SELinux, etc.), dann lass ich es bleiben. Wenn ich es ausprobieren will, muss ich halt damit leben, dass ich zumindestens am Anfang Probleme habe.

 

ACK, diese Meinung habe ich auch, besonders wenn man hier so manche Posts gelesen hat. Nix gegen Experimentierfreude und Neugierde, aber zu oft liest man besonders im Zusammenhang mit ~x86 von Problemen. Es hat schon meist seine Gründe dass es das "~" davor hat... Erstmal sauber aufsetzen und dann später mehr.  Und "never change a running system" hat was wahres...  :Wink: 

----------

## malachay

 *dR0PS wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Ausserdem finde ich, das man kein Gentoo installieren sollte wenn man mal nur so ein Linux braucht, geschweige denn Gentoo als Produktivsystem einzusetzen. 
> 
> Gentoo ist für Bastelfetischisten, wenn man das so sagen darf  [...]
> ...

 

Das ist deine Meinung, die respektiere ich.

Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich Gentoo auch im produktiven Bereich einsetze (Proxy/Router/FW) und ich sehr zufrieden damit bin.

Gentoo ist für mich die Linuxdistribution die meine Bedürfnisse zum größten Teil abdeckt (Schnell,aktuell, riesige Paketauswahl frei von Configtools). Ich probiere immer wieder Binärdistros aus (aktl Kubunt, FC4) aber keine von denen kommt daran was ich brauche, und wenn ein Paket fehlt ist es meist ein sehr großer Aufwand die im nachhinein eintzbauen. Dann lieber gleich Gentoo.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Trotzdem sind leider (und gerade in der letzten Zeit) sehr viele ebuilds (gerade im stable) kaputt.

 

Wie also kann man das Problem zielsicher und effektiv in den Griff bekommen?

----------

## ian!

ModEdit - Beiträge zum Thema Fedora & Updates herausgelöst --slick

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 5. 
> 
> Einen hab' ich noch: Wann hat denn einer der Meckerfritzen das letzte mal Geld gespendet für Gentoo? Oder sich sonstwie nützlich gemacht?

 

Habe ich die letzten 2 Jahre.

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Wie also kann man das Problem zielsicher und effektiv in den Griff bekommen?

 

Mehr QA seitens Gentoo.

QA muss aufgebaut werden.

Besserer und Workflow orientierter Bugtracker.

Instrumente für automatische Buildtests.

..

Und vieles andere mehr. - Meckern hilft nicht. Klar muss man sich mal Luft machen. - Anpacken ist aber klar angesagt.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Nun ja, einfach gesagt.

Das Problem ist einfach folgendes: Um ein professionelles Quality-Management aufzubauen, benötigt man neben der Hardware gewisse Guidelines, die auch zuerst einmal jemand ausarbeiten muss. Das benötigt Erfahrung und Wissen... und Man-Power.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass viele User hier zu den folgenden zwei Gruppen gehören:

1. Bereich Schüler - Student

2. IT-Erfahren durch Beruf (Administrator, Softwareentwickler, Consultant)

Von Gruppe 1 kann man nicht erwarten, dass sie schon die genügende Professionalität haben, verantwortungsvoll an einem Projekt solcher Größenordnung mitzuarbeiten. Es gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen, ich schere nicht alle über einen Kamm.

Gruppe 2 hat zwar das Wissen und die Erfahrung, aber schlichtweg kaum/keine Zeit. In die Gruppe falle ich. Wenn ich mal eine kurze Verschnaufpause während der Arbeit brauche, geh' ich hier in die Foren und helfe anderen. Aber ansonsten habe ich nach neun Stunden Programmieren einfach die Nase voll. Ich (und meine Frau auch) kann mir schöneres vorstellen, als dann noch bis in die Puppen Ebuilds zu debuggen oder nochmal 'nen Quellcode vor der Nase zu haben.

Alle "großen" Distris beschäftigen als Angestellte Systementwickler, die das machen, was in den Foren von Zeit zu Zeit von Gentoo Linux erwartet wird. Doch Gentoo Linux ist (noch) eine Community-Distribution.

Entweder wird sich daran nichts ändern, dann muss man mit einer gewissen "bleeding edge"-Einstellung sein System betreiben, oder man ändert die Philosophie und stellt Vollzeit-Entwickler (mit eigenem Gehalt) ein. Die kümmern sich dann auch Vollzeit mit Erfahrung um die Architektur des immer größer werdenden Projektes und die entsprechende Qualitätssicherung.

----------

## misterjack

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Einen hab' ich noch: Wann hat denn einer der Meckerfritzen das letzte mal Geld gespendet für Gentoo? Oder sich sonstwie nützlich gemacht? 
> 
> Gentoo ist eine Distri, die von engagierten Menschen lebt. 

 

lol nich jeder dev ist richtig engagiert, es gibt wie gesagt genug die in den ebuilds rumschlampen.

btw. nützlich mache ich mich auch, aber auf andere weise: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/

----------

## ian!

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Gruppe 2 hat zwar das Wissen und die Erfahrung, aber schlichtweg kaum/keine Zeit. In die Gruppe falle ich.

 

Dito.

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Entweder wird sich daran nichts ändern, dann muss man mit einer gewissen "bleeding edge"-Einstellung sein System betreiben, oder man ändert die Philosophie und stellt Vollzeit-Entwickler (mit eigenem Gehalt) ein.

 

Das würde sicherlich einige andere Entwickler, die immer noch unbezahlte Arbeit verrichten etwas demotivieren. Sowas ist schwierig zu bewerkstelligen. (Vorallem, da es an Sponsoren etc. fehlt.)

Um auf die eigentliche Diskussion zurück zu kommen:

Meiner Ansicht nach ist z.Zt. das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Sache, daß einige "Mitarbeiter" nicht mit der notwendigen Ernsthaftigkeit an die Sache drangehen. Natürlich ist das für alle Beteiligten ein Hobby und man ist aus Spass an der Materie immer mehr in die Arbeit mit dem Projekt einbezogen worden. Jedoch stelle ich persönlich hohe Erwartungen an die Qualität der Distribution. Das tun ebenso andere Entwickler und Benutzer. Und genau dieser Erwartungshaltung muss versucht werden zu entsprechen. - Anderenfalls kann ich den Einsatz von Gentoo in Unternehmen nicht reinen Gewissens empfehlen.

Das soll keineswegs nur Negativkritik sein. Bitte verstehe man mich dort nicht falsch. Ich versuche nur seit Tagen auszumachen, was genau fehlt, um diese Dinge zu bewerkstelligen und sicherzustellen.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Die Sache ist einfach die, dass genau wie in einer Firma jemand da sein muss, der Dich (zumindestens am Anfang) berät, kontrolliert und falls es sein muss, Dich auch mal wieder ein-norded (alter Marinespruch  :Laughing:  ). 

Nur dazu brauchts Professionals, die das, was sie  kontrollieren sollen, auch schon einmal gemacht haben. Und diese Leute sind, verbunden mit dem Zeitbedarf für eine solche Aufgabe bei Gentoo Linux, einfach sehr rar. Es gibt nicht mehr viele C-Entwickler hier in Deutschland. Es wird immer populärer, PHP, Java und so'n Kram zu machen. Und die C++'er die ich kenne, programmieren wie die Schweine. Der Code läuft, aber warten kann den keiner mehr; ANSI-C ist ein Fremdwort aus dem ersten Lehr-Halbjahr.

Und unkontrolliertes Vor-Sich-Hin-Arbeiten (fehlende Ratschläge & Kontrolle), zusammen mit Chefs, die nicht wissen, was sie wollen und tun (also keine Ahnung & Erfahrung haben), ist so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was einem als Programmierer passieren kann (seufz  :Sad:  , ich kenn' das aus leidvoller Erfahrung). 

Das versaut den Stil und macht, nachdem der Chef zum 3. Mal eine gravierende Änderung im mehrere Millionen Zeichen umfassenden Quellcode durchgedrückt hat, auch deutlich keinen Spaß mehr.

Wird sehr schwierig, da eine Lösung zu finden. Alle, die vor diesem Problem standen, fingen an kommerziell zu werden,  um das Geld für Entwickl-er und -ung zu haben. 

Ich will Dich nicht deprimieren. Sieh es einfach so: Im Vergleich zu anderen Distris steht Gentoo Linux nicht schlecht da und hat sich seinen Ruf als aktuell(st)e Distri redlich erarbeitet. Das zur Zeit einige ihre Jobs schlecht machen, mag sein. Dann muss man halt mal den Hammer auspacken und aufräumen. Irgendwer muss ja zuständig sein. Wer kann ich nicht beurteilen, dazu bin ich nur ein Foren-Würstchen, was ab und zu mal einem Newbie hilft.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Das zur Zeit einige ihre Jobs schlecht machen, mag sein. Dann muss man halt mal den Hammer auspacken und aufräumen.

 

Und Du glaubst allen Ernstes, dass das irgendwann mal jemand macht, bzw. machen kann? Die Forderung wurde bezüglich der steten Zunahme an Bugs schon vor weit über einem Jahr gestellt und auch da ist nichts passiert.

Meine Vorhersage ich eher, dass Gentoo seinen Scheitelpunkt überschritten hat und sich derzeit aufgrund der Größe in einem nicht mehr wartbaren Zustand befindet. Der Anteil an ebuild-Maintainern, die einfach nur Maintainer sind, um 'dazu zu gehören', wird ziemlich hoch sein, viele davon sind möglicherweise gar nicht mehr bei Gentoo und die ebuilds vegetieren vor sich hin. Des weiteren ist Gentoo schon lange nicht mehr die coolste Distribution, die Distri-Hopper werden in den nächsten Monaten rasant anfangen, zur nächsten Distribution zu springen. Und wenn Gentoo daraufhin nicht in einen bemitleidenswerten Zustand wie Debian abrutschen will, wird man sich Gedanken machen müssen. Aber was ich in den IRCs (als Schnitt der Community?) so raushöre, blockieren auch die Devs (genau wie bei Debian) schon jetzt Entwicklungen und Entscheidungsprozesse, sodass ich das schlimmste befürchte (vgl. auch <http://www.gentoo-stats.org>.

----------

## slick

Also wenn ich mir da meine Meinung aus den vorherigen Posts bilde, sieht die wie folgt aus: Gentoo wächst, aber die Zahl der Developer bleibt annähend gleich, d.h. es wird immer mehr Arbeit für die gleichen Devs d.h. die Devs "müssen" zwangsläufig die Entwicklung etwas bremsen, damit die überhaupt noch Herr der Lage bleiben. 

Hmm... also das ganze klingt dann ziemlich bescheiden um es mal so zu sagen. Die Lösung wären einfach mehr qualifizierte Devs. Die bekommt man im Regelfall aus Usern rekrutiert. D.h. man muß die User von Gentoo dermaßen begeistern das sie helfen wollen, was man ja auch einigen Posts hier herrauslesen kann. Die User wollen was tun, wissen nur nicht was sie beitragen können. Eine Spende ist da sicher auch toll, hilft aber bei dem o.g. Problem wahrscheinlich  nicht sehr viel weiter. Also bleibt meines Erachtens die Lösung das (deutsche) Forum möglichst übersichtlich und interessant für die User zu halten, damit die am Ball bleiben und sich für mehr interessieren. Mein Beitrag hierzu ist das ich ab und an mal eine kleine HowTo für alltägliche oder eben nicht alltägliche Sachen schreibe. Das tun aber meines Erachtens viel zu wenige wenn ich mir mal den Doku-Thread ansehe.

Also kann ich nur dazu aufrufen, Leute beteidigt euch. Auch wenn es nur eine Doku ist wie man eine Diskette formatiert, so manchem wird das hier helfen. Ich will damit sagen, etwas mehr aktive Arbeit statt passives Beantworten von Problemchen würde bestimmt Gentoo für viele attraktiver machen -> mehr User -> mehr Support für Gentoo.

Und sollte "Mecker"-Threads wie diesen hier finde _ich_ da eher kontraproduktiv ... davon gabs schon genügend.

----------

## Sas

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> [...] Des weiteren ist Gentoo schon lange nicht mehr die coolste Distribution, die Distri-Hopper werden in den nächsten Monaten rasant anfangen, zur nächsten Distribution zu springen. [...]

 

Und was wäre da so schlecht dran? Wenn nur die langjährigen und erfahrenen User dabei blieben, wäre das sicher nicht das schlechteste für die Distribution, das würde sicher die Qualität der Bugreports und -fixes steigern, die der Foren sowieso und somit gäbe es einfach weniger 'unnütze' Supportarbeit bzw. weniger zu sortieren, was wirklich ein Fehler ist. Wäre der ganzen Situation sicherlich dienlich.

Trotzdem weiß ich nicht, wie du darauf kommst. Mir kommt es vor, als Gentoo hätte nichts von seiner in der letzten Zeit gewonnenen Popularität eingebüßt.

Edit: +hätte // Ich sollte nach nur nem halben Kaffee noch nicht posten  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und sollte "Mecker"-Threads wie diesen hier finde _ich_ da eher kontraproduktiv ... davon gabs schon genügend.

 

Empfinde ich weniger als "Meckerthread", als das es vielmehr den aktuellen Zustand widerspiegelt.

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Trotzdem weiß ich nicht, wie du darauf kommst. Mir kommt es vor, als Gentoo nichts von seiner in der letzten Zeit gewonnenen Popularität eingebüßt.

 

Richtig. Das kann man sicherlich nicht nur von einer Seite aus betrachten. Gerade in Printmagazinen nimmt die Häufigkeit der Nennung von Gentoo deutlich zu.

----------

## Freiburg

Wer meckert hat zuviel Zeit, es steht jedem offen sich zu beteiligen. Ich bin mir sicher das die Entwickler sich über Patches freuen...

GNU/Linux basiert nicht auf reden sondern auf "tun" also...

----------

## Sas

Naja, es wurde ja eben gerade auch bemängelt, dass vorhandene Patches nicht oder nur spät eingepflegt werden. Sowas ist halt schade.

----------

## Freiburg

Ja aber das bleibt nicht aus wenn sich ein Autor um mehrere EBuild kümmern muss, schließlich muß man den Patch ja auch erstmal ansehen bevor man ihn einbaut. Und alle machen das aus Spaß...

----------

## genstef

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Naja, es wurde ja eben gerade auch bemängelt, dass vorhandene Patches nicht oder nur spät eingepflegt werden. Sowas ist halt schade.

 

Kommt auch meiner arfahrung nach häufiger vor. Meist gibt es Gründe dafür. Man sollte in so einem Fall doch mal den betreffenden developer im IRC oder per mail fragen, woran es liegt und was man ändern sollte .. ob er zu wenig zeit hat ...

Spekulieren hilft sicher nicht weiter.

Wichtig ist insbesondere, dass der dialog zwischen usern und developern verstärkt wird .. viele Developer lesen zum Beispiel nicht die Foren hier und wissen so auch nicht, wo gerade probleme sind. Und es kann durchaus mal vorkommen, dass man einen bug längere Zeit nicht bearbeitet .. aber dann muss man doch nicht schimpfen sondern kann auch eine kurze Erinnerung im IRC abgeben, oder?

----------

## Carlo

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Und wenn Gentoo daraufhin nicht in einen bemitleidenswerten Zustand wie Debian abrutschen will, wird man sich Gedanken machen müssen.

 

Weder Debian noch Gentoo brauchen Dein Mitleid, sie brauchen Deine Mitarbeit.

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> vgl. auch <http://www.gentoo-stats.org>

 

Höchstens ein Beispiel einer Entscheidung einer Person, über dessen Integrität gewisse Vorbehalte bestanden.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   Und wenn Gentoo daraufhin nicht in einen bemitleidenswerten Zustand wie Debian abrutschen will, wird man sich Gedanken machen müssen. 
> 
> Weder Debian noch Gentoo brauchen Dein Mitleid, sie brauchen Deine Mitarbeit.

 

So seh ich das auch!

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Sas wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   [...] Des weiteren ist Gentoo schon lange nicht mehr die coolste Distribution, die Distri-Hopper werden in den nächsten Monaten rasant anfangen, zur nächsten Distribution zu springen. [...] 
> 
> Und was wäre da so schlecht dran? 

 

Nichts ... ganz im Gegenteil, es könnte helfen, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen und wieder eine klare Linie zu erkennen. Und vielleicht gelingt es ja irgendwann mal einen Schnitt zu machen, und erstmal was in Richtung Qualität und weniger in Richtung Aktualität zu machen. Die Bugstatistiken im GWN haben auf mich nach wie vor bedrohlichen Charakter.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Weder Debian noch Gentoo brauchen Dein Mitleid, sie brauchen Deine Mitarbeit.

 

Beide gleich? 

Nee, mal im Ernst, ist ja alles schön und gut, aber um aktiv mitzuarbeiten, braucht es schon ein paar Voraussetzungen, die ich wohl größtenteils nicht erfülle. Zu nennen wären da im Mindesten die Punkte 'Ahnung' und 'Zeit'. Darüber hinaus bin ich eigentlich kein Freund von "Anhängern mehrerer Projekte" und da ich aktiv zu FreeBSD gehöre, wäre eine weitergehende Aktivität bei Gentoo oder gar Debian eher kontraproduktiv. 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   vgl. auch <http://www.gentoo-stats.org> 
> 
> Höchstens ein Beispiel einer Entscheidung einer Person, über dessen Integrität gewisse Vorbehalte bestanden.

 

Der Satz ist zu allgemein gehalten, als das ich ihm etwas entnehmen könnte. Die auf gentoo-stats.org aufgeführte Reaktion der 'devs' hat mich auf jeden Fall sofort an Debian erinnert, die just in diesem Moment mit ebendiesem 'new developer'-Status kämpfen ...

----------

## das_leid

Hallo,

bis ich mich mal melde und noergele dauert es ziemlich lange. Vorher wuehle ich mich durch die Foren und lese Handbuecher. (um meine eigenen Doofheitsfehler zu finden) 

Ich setze Gentoo seit Januar 2004 auf meinem Server, Thinclient, Notebook und Produktivrechner ein. Ich nutze kein Windows oder ein anderes *x-Derivat. 

Nichtsdestotrotz :

Ich war und bin immer noch sehr gluecklich mit meinem Gentoo stable. Leider muss ich aber auch feststellen, daß sich die Fehler / Abnormalitäten haeufen:

1. mplayer, ffmpeg, a52dec - Ich moechte es einmal erleben, dass es sauber durchkompiliert..

2. Digest verification failed - Entweder sind alle meine Mirrors defekt (Ian ?!?) oder ich mache etwas generell falsch.

3. "ufed hat meine make.conf gefressen" - Wie konnte das in den stable tree kommen ??!?

4. Gentoo-stats - Seltsam was da gelaufen ist. Wer Schuld hat oder nicht, die Frage stellt sich mir nicht. Denke nur, dass man es vielleicht etwas anders haette regeln koennen ---> zum Nutzen der User von Gentoo.

Und nun die finalen Fragen : Was hat sich geaendert seit Januar 2004 ? Mehr Benutzer ? Weniger Entwickler ? Zu viele Koeche beim Ebuild-Kochen ? Sind wichtige Entwickler gegangen ? Quereleien untereinander ? Wie kann ich helfen ? Debug flag setzen und alles reporten ? Waere es nicht interessant, ein automatisiertes Tool zu haben, was automagisch make.conf und alle relevanten config-Dateien einsammelt und an einer zentralen Stelle auswertet und daraus Bugreports generiert ? Um dem Normalsterblichen das Debuggen zu erleichtern ? So aehnlich wie die "Fehlerbericht senden"-Funktion von M$ oder Netscape ?

Hoffe, dieser Beitrag ist konstruktiv und nicht destruktiv.

DAS_LEID

----------

## Stormkings

 *Quote:*   

> 1. mplayer, ffmpeg, a52dec - Ich moechte es einmal erleben, dass es sauber durchkompiliert..
> 
> 2. Digest verification failed - Entweder sind alle meine Mirrors defekt (Ian ?!?) oder ich mache etwas generell falsch.
> 
> 3. "ufed hat meine make.conf gefressen" - Wie konnte das in den stable tree kommen ??!?
> ...

 

Also ich glaube, dass gerade viele Neulinge erstmal die wildesten CFLAGS setzen und sich dann wundern warum nicht alles kompiliert. Das Richtige für sein System herauszufinden ist halt ein bischen Arbeit und vielleicht einfach etwas Erfahrung. 

Vielleicht geht's auch nicht schnell genug, also wird erstmal weniger Doku gelesen. Ich weiß es nicht. Und manche Fehler sind mit ein wenig selbst Denken und Suchen oft relativ leicht gelöst. Wenns dann tatsächlich ein Bug ist, wer wird daran gehindert seine Lösung den Anderen zur Verfügung zu stellen? Dafür gibts ja genug Möglichkeiten.

Das mit den Digests kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hab ich hier in den letzten Monaten kein einziges Mal gehabt. 

Vielleicht muss man auch einfach etwas vorsichtiger sein, wenn man etwas installiert. Ist es denn so viel Arbeit sich vor einem Update mal die Pakete anzusehen, die portage installieren möchte? Gentoo ist eben etwas empfindlicher, was neue Pakete angeht, einfach weil es alleine viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt in denen zB. Pakete unterschiedlicher Versionen installiert werden können.

----------

## Sas

Oja, ufed hat bei mir in letzter Zeit auch einigen Mist gemacht.

Falsche Hashwerte habe ich immer auf deltup geschoben, mich allerdings gewundert, dass das in letzter Zeit zunimmt. Ich denke auch nachwievor, dass es daran liegt, denn das Löschen aller beteiligten distfiles hilft eigentlich immer.

So eine Auto-Bugreport-Funktion fände ich auch nicht schlecht, alle benötigten Informationen stehen ja in Umgebungsvariablen bzw. Config-Dateien. Man müsste evtl. nur eine neue Kategorie im Bugtracker dafür einführen und sich eine Möglichkeit überlegen wie sich diese Reports auswerten ließen.

----------

## Carlo

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Die auf gentoo-stats.org aufgeführte Reaktion der 'devs' 

 ist seine Sicht der Dinge. stats.gentoo.org wartet nun auf jemand anderen. Es ist definitiv alles andere als unerwünscht.

 *das_leid wrote:*   

> 1. mplayer, ffmpeg, a52dec - Ich moechte es einmal erleben, dass es sauber durchkompiliert..

 

Da sind in der Zwischenzeit eine ganze Reihe Bugs gefixt worden. Von mplayer benutze ich allerdings immer ~ und habe nie Probleme gehabt. Von ffmpeg sollte demnächst eine neue Version stabil markiert werden. a52dec  :Question: 

 *das_leid wrote:*   

> 2. Digest verification failed - Entweder sind alle meine Mirrors defekt (Ian ?!?) oder ich mache etwas generell falsch.

 

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann mir das das letzte Mal untergekommen ist.

 *das_leid wrote:*   

> 3. "ufed hat meine make.conf gefressen" - Wie konnte das in den stable tree kommen ??!?

 

Das war in der Tat ärgerlich und ist mangelnder QA und Zeitdruck zuzuschreiben. Die Umstellung auf kaskadierte Profile war dringend und keiner hat geprüft, ob vorhandene, stabil markierte Tools damit zurechtkommen.

 *das_leid wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich helfen ?

 

Eigentlich sollte sich für jeden ein Subprojekt finden lassen. Übrigens auch für FreeBSD'ler. Die Frage ist, was Du kannst und vor allem wozu Du Lust hast.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte sich für jeden ein Subprojekt finden lassen. Übrigens auch für FreeBSD'ler. Die Frage ist, was Du kannst und vor allem wozu Du Lust hast.

 

Falls das auf mich gemünzt war, zeigt das nur, dass Du meinen Beitrag nicht so richtig gelesen und/oder verstanden hast. Ich wüßte durchaus, wie ich mich nützlich machen könnte, aber ich halte es für beide Projekte für kontraproduktiv, an mehreren Baustellen zu werkeln.

Von meiner persönlichen Sicht auf Gentoo/FBSD oder gleichartige Projekte mal ganz zu schweigen.

----------

## Carlo

Steve`: Verständnis - ganz bestimmt nicht. Nicht mit anpacken wollen, aber halbgare Aussagen über Gentoo und die Bugstatistik treffen.

----------

## das_leid

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Also ich glaube, dass gerade viele Neulinge erstmal die wildesten CFLAGS setzen und sich dann wundern warum nicht alles kompiliert.
> 
> 

 

Prinzipiell stimmt ich Dir zu - aber ich fahre ausschließlich stable und ich sehe meine Flags eher als aeusserst konservativ an. (Ich poste meine Flags hier jetzt nicht, ich sehe es nicht als Supportthread) Ich bin weder ein Spieler noch ein Hochleistungsgrafikfetischist. Mir sind Framerates egal. Hauptsache es laeuft stabil und die Wartung ist einfach. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das mit den Digests kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hab ich hier in den letzten Monaten kein einziges Mal gehabt. 
> 
> 

 

Heute wieder gehabt mit gaim-3.0.  :Sad: 

DAS_LEID

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Nicht mit anpacken wollen, aber halbgare Aussagen über Gentoo und die Bugstatistik treffen.

 

Kannst Du uns bitte nochmal kurz erläutern, an welcher Stelle eine Aussage über faktische Zahlen 'halbgar' sein sollen?

Man kann grundsätzlich nicht an allem, an dem man Kritik üben kann, auch aktiv mitwerkeln, um dieser Kritik entgegen zu wirken. Aber auch das ist eigentlich nicht neu.

----------

## Carlo

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Kannst Du uns bitte nochmal kurz erläutern, an welcher Stelle eine Aussage über faktische Zahlen 'halbgar' sein sollen?

 

Du beklagst die stete Zunahme an Bugs, ohne mal auch nur darüber nachzudenken, was das wohl für welche sind. Etwa 50% der offenen Bugs sind Requests, die zu einem großen Teil eh nicht erfüllt werden, weil die Ressourcen nicht da sind. Die entsprechenden Bugs werden nur nicht geschlossen, weil's a) Mehrarbeit ist, b) dann oft mit  ...aber warum nicht doch... Kommentaren versucht wird, die eigentlich unwichtige Lieblingsanwendung in das offizielle Repository zu bekommen und c) geschlossene Bugs von Anfängern meist nicht gefunden werden und damit die Dubletten-Rate steigt.

Von dem was über bleibt wäre es interessant eine aussagekräftige Statistik zu haben. Das ist aber kaum möglich, weil a) Bugzilla einfach nur schlecht ist, b) jeder an der "Severity"-Schraube drehen darf und c) nichtmal ein verbindliches Dokument existiert, was die Einstufung von Bugs angeht.

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Man kann grundsätzlich nicht an allem, an dem man Kritik üben kann, auch aktiv mitwerkeln, um dieser Kritik entgegen zu wirken. Aber auch das ist eigentlich nicht neu.

 

Ja, aber für die Scheitelpunkt-These gibt's trotzdem nur Fisch zum Frühstück.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *das_leid wrote:*   2. Digest verification failed ... 
> 
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann mir das das letzte Mal untergekommen ist.

 

also ich habe vor 4 Tagen mal wieder mein ganzes System ge-"emerge --update --deep world"t. Hatte das bisher aus Zeitgründen und Angst vor nicht mehr funktionierenden ATI Treibern mit dem 2.6.11er Kernel ausgelassen.

Und siehe da, nach dem achten Paket (gcc-3.3.5.20050130) kam ein digest verification Fehler.

----------

## Earthwings

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*    *das_leid wrote:*   2. Digest verification failed ... 
> 
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wann mir das das letzte Mal untergekommen ist. 
> 
> also ich habe vor 4 Tagen mal wieder mein ganzes System ge-"emerge --update --deep world"t. Hatte das bisher aus Zeitgründen und Angst vor nicht mehr funktionierenden ATI Treibern mit dem 2.6.11er Kernel ausgelassen.
> ...

 

Ein paar Worte zum "Digest verification" Fehler. Die Tatsache, das der in letzter Zeit gehäuft auftritt, ist kein Hinweis auf weniger QA oder schlampige Entwickler, sondern kommt daher, das seit etwa einer Woche FEATURES=strict per default gesetzt wird. Das führt dazu, das alle im Manifest aufgeführten Dateien per md5 Summe überprüft werden und nicht nur die in SRC_URI wie sonst. Das es möglich ist, FEATURES=strict standardmäßig zu setzen, zeigt also eher, das die Qualität deutlich gestiegen ist. Im Gegenteil zu den Dateien in SRC_URI, die sich nicht ändern, ist es bei ebuilds nämlich deutlich schwieriger, immer die korrekte MD5 Summe im Tree zu haben. Checkt man ein ebuild per CVS ein, ändern CVS den Dateiheader, und wenn man vorher den digest ertellt hat, ist dieser danach hinüber. Die einzige Möglichkeit, ebuilds mit korrekter MD5 Summe einzuchecken, ist die Benutzung von repoman.

----------

## gentoo-anfaenger

"Hello World",

Ich habe mit Interesse diesen Thread gelesen, da es einen Punkt berührt, der nach meiner Meinung

bei Gentoo total unbeachtet bleibt: das Qualitäts Management.

Es gab nun nicht wenige Threads, die angefangen wurden, um genau diesen Punkt mal genauer

unter die Lupe zu nehmen, besonders in dem englischen Bereich dieses Forums (Gentoo Chat),

doch eigenartigerweise wurde noch jedes Thread und jede Diskussion von Leuten erstickt, die

mit der Aussage "ooch, mit meinen USE-Flags und mit meinen CFLAGS funktioniert Gentoo

voll toll" ankamen, obwohl es eigentlich klar sein müsste, dass es nicht um ihre tollen

USE und C Flags geht.

Nun gut, dann wollen wir mal loslegen: Was könnte man unter dem Qualitäts Management einer

Distribution verstehen? Dazu gucken wir uns mal an, was für eine Dienstleistung eine

Distribution erbringt: Wie noch in alten Zeiten, machen Distributionen nichts anderes,

als die Software, die sich ihre Benutzerschar wünscht, zu sammeln, Distributions-spezifische

Pakete draus zu basteln und aus einem Repository heraus ihren Benutzern zur Verfügung zu

stellen.

An welchen Stellen könnte nun eine Distribution auf Qualität achten? 

1) Beim bauen der distributions-spezifischen Pakete, was auch darauf hinaus läuft, dass

vernünftige Versionen der Software "beschafft" werden muss.

2) Beim Aufbau eines vernünftigen Repositories, was auch darauf hinaus läuft, dass man 

einzelne Branches mit speziellen Qualitätsmerkmalen aufbaut.

3) Bei der Einteilung der Benutzer in spezielle Klassen, die von den einzelnen Branches

angesprochen werden und der Kommunikation zu den Benutzern, was für sie das beste sein soll.

Bei allen diesen Punkten ist Gentoo sehr schwach.

Zu:

1) Es wurde immer wieder argumentiert, dass bei der Vielzahl der Kombinationen von Paketen

und ihren USE Flags, keine umfassende Kontrolle über das "kann kompilieren" erfolgen kann.

Doch dieses Argument ist einfach Falsch:

a) Natürlich stimmt dieses Argument, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass bei Bugs einfach neue

Versionen der SW in Portage eingefügt werden. Doch dürfte hier jedem klar sein, dass 

einfach bei einem Stop bei bestimmten Versionen und bei der "Standardisierung" von einzelnen

USE und C und CXX Flags sehr wohl eine umfassende Kontrolle gemacht werden kann.

Gucken wir doch mal ganz kurz in die Welt von LFS: Da wird vom Buch einfach ein Standardweg

vorgegeben(was den "Standard" Flags bei Gentoo entsprechen würde), 

welches rigoros getestet wird, und dem Leser(User) wird gesagt, wenn du abweichst,

kein Support.

Genauso kann Gentoo auch ein rigoros getestetes Setting anbieten: Doch irgendwie wird das

nicht gemacht.

b) Man kann nicht immer alle Probleme lösen, indem man neue Versionen von Upstream 

einpflegt. Das das aber so gemacht wird, zeigen gerade solche Threads wie hier und die

zahlreichen Diskussionen in dem englichen Bereich. Es ist unumgäglich, dass Gentoo einen

absolut stabilen Zweig bereitstellen muss. Zum Beispiel für das Security Handling.

2) Habt ihr mal versucht, Gentoo in einem größeren Netzwerk, welches verschiedene Architekturen

beherbergt, einzuführen. Macht das blos nicht! Leider, leider.

Es gibt nur arch und ~arch, wobei, wie man an solchen Threads wie hier sieht, die beiden

Zweige sich nicht viel tun.

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass es um die Fähigkeit geht, das einzelne Pakete überhaupt 

übersetzbar sind. Es ist auch so, dass man für ein Netzwerk(und ich rede hier von "richtigen"

Netzwerken, nicht von denen bei euch Zuhause) ein filigranes Micromanagement aufziehen muss, 

was sich kein Admin leisten kann. Lest euch mal das erste Posting von diesem Thread durch:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313315.html (eines der Threads,dessen Diskussion richtig

kaputtgemacht wurde, durch "aber bei mir funktioniert es", als ob das das Thema gewesen wäre).

Allein schon dadurch , dass das Portage Tree inzwischen 400 bis 500 MB entpackt groß ist 

wird es in Netzwerken Rechner geben, auf denen Gentoo uninstallierbar ist.

Meistens wird hier an dieser Stelle das Argument eingeführt: Dann nehme man Debian oder

*BSD. Hallo? Wisst ihr was ihr da sagt? Das ist negative Werbung. Wieso schafft Gentoo

nicht das, was bei Debian möglich ist? Meine bisherige Meinung dazu: Weil die Entwickler

viel zu l337 sind. Dass die zu doof sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dass die zu faul

sind , auch nicht. Also bleibt nur die Möglichkeit des l33t-k1d.

3) Irgendwie scheint es für Gentoo (und seine Entwickler) nur eine Art von User(Kunden) 

zu geben: Diejenigen, die die neueste Version eines Paketes haben wollen, ohne auf 

Qualität wie API/ABI Stabilität und anderweitige Qualität zu achten. 

Doch die Grundsätze von Gentoo würden diese Distribution zu den größten und besten machen,

weil es nun mal extrem anpassungsfähig ist. Doch leider sind es die Entwickler nicht.

Ich komme immer wieder nur zu dem Ergebnis: Wenn Gentoo nicht bald das Entwicklungs Modell

von Debian oder *BSD annimmt, dann wird dieser Distri keine gute Zukunft beschert sein.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> "Hello World", [...etc...]

 

Das erste was ich nach deinem Post gedacht habe war "Trolle? Hier in diesem Forum?"...

Dann habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und deine bisherigen 40 Posts gelesen und muss sagen, der erste Eindruck stimmte.

Wenn man dich liest, stellt man fest, dass du in deinem Leben noch nie selber ein Programm geschrieben hast das grösser als 100 Zeilen ist und nicht zu 80% irgendwo abgetippt wurde. Hast du mal versucht ein ganz normales "standard" Programm wie etwa die Bash von den Originalquellen herunterzuladen und diese Sourcen unter einem SPARC oder HP-UX System zu kompilieren? Bestimmt nicht...

Trotzdem scheinst du aber zu wissen, wo denn die Probleme bei Gentoo herrühren...

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Es wurde immer wieder argumentiert, dass bei der Vielzahl der Kombinationen von Paketen
> 
> und ihren USE Flags, keine umfassende Kontrolle über das "kann kompilieren" erfolgen kann.
> 
> Doch dieses Argument ist einfach Falsch: 

 

Weiterhin beziehst du dich in all deinen Posts immer wieder auf Debian. Wenn dich aber mal jemand fragt, warum du dann überhaupt zu Gentoo gewechselt hast, wirst du sogar noch frech:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306905.html#2178791

 *Quote:*   

> pilla: If you like Debian's process so much, why don't you switch to it?
> 
> gentoo-anfaenger: Who is trolling and bitching, here?
> 
> You want me to throw out of Gentoo? Tell me, please.

 

Das Problem ist, dass du nicht kapieren willst, wie Gentoo aufgebaut ist und welche Philospohie dahinter steckt. Davon  zeugen schon deine Aussagen wie etwa:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306905.html#2178823

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo-anfaenger: For me Gentoo is LFS automated, nothing more.

 

dieser Thread

 *Quote:*   

> Ich komme immer wieder nur zu dem Ergebnis: Wenn Gentoo nicht bald das Entwicklungs Modell
> 
> von Debian oder *BSD annimmt, dann wird dieser Distri keine gute Zukunft beschert sein.
> 
> 

 

Leute wie dich, welche den ganzen Tag nur von Standards, Quality Management etc. quatschen kenne ich zur genüge. Aber lass dir eines gesagt sein. Deine Theoretischen Ergüsse scheitern spätestens dann, wennd du diese in die Praxis umsetzen willst.

Also, verschone uns mit deinen Ergüssen und vergiss endlich Gentoo. Geh zu Debian und werde glücklich mit deinem Development Plan. Dort darfst du dann auch bestimmt den ganzen Tag Ideen, Standards, Versuchspläne und "Standard Procedures" schreiben und entwickeln. Wir sorgen derweil dafür, dass Gentoo einfach läuft (mehr oder minder  :Smile:  ).

#Edit: Typo-fixing

Just my 2-Cent's

STiGMaTaLast edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Sun Apr 24, 2005 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Phasellus quis ipsum nec turpis viverra porttitor. Aenean at neque. Ut risus lectus, blandit at, lacinia ut, fringilla eget, dolor. Ut venenatis. In purus arcu, tincidunt id, porttitor quis, fringilla non, quam. Pellentesque habitant.

 

Ziehen wir uns alle ne Krawatte an und machen Brainstorming auf Flip-Charts, das wird alle Probleme auf einmal lösen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, ... 

 

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme , es war kein Nein zu den angesprochenen Unzuläglichkeiten sondern eher ein Hinweis auf den durch diese Diskussion umrissenen Handlungsrahmen, der zu füllen ist?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

Ne, das war meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Beitrag ganz oben auf dieser Seite.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> "Hello World",
> 
> An welchen Stellen könnte nun eine Distribution auf Qualität achten? 
> 
> 1) Beim bauen der distributions-spezifischen Pakete, was auch darauf hinaus läuft, dass
> ...

 

Hierbei kann sich der Distributor im Endeffekt aber nur auf die Paket-Entwickler verlassen. Wenn KDE eine neue Version als Stable herausgibt, ist es beim Umfang des Quellcodes schlichtweg unmöglich, als Distributor die 'vernünftig'-haftigkeit (scheiss Deutsch, ich weiss) zu prüfen. Das ist auch nicht seine Aufgabe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Beim Aufbau eines vernünftigen Repositories, was auch darauf hinaus läuft, dass man 
> 
> einzelne Branches mit speziellen Qualitätsmerkmalen aufbaut.
> ...

 

Gentoo Linux ist eine Distribution von Usern für User, ohne (?, ich hoffe das stimmt) Vollzeitangestellte. Wer soll die Zweige pflegen? Und dass man dann nicht mehr hinterherkommt, zeigt sehr schön Debian mit seinen uralten Stable-Paketen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Bei der Einteilung der Benutzer in spezielle Klassen, die von den einzelnen Branches
> 
> angesprochen werden und der Kommunikation zu den Benutzern, was für sie das beste sein soll.
> ...

 

Ich habe in meinen Linux-Jahren die Standard-Distributionen durch. Ich habe kein Forum gesehen, was so toll ist wie das hier. Gentoo Linux ist von der User-Betreuung her spitze. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Genauso kann Gentoo auch ein rigoros getestetes Setting anbieten: Doch irgendwie wird das
> 
> nicht gemacht.
> ...

 

Falsch. Wird gemacht. Im Handbuch ist "-pipe -march=<...> -O2" angegeben. Und bei Jedem, der davon abweicht, gehe ich einfach davon aus, dass er weiss, was er tut. Weiss er es nicht, ändert es trotzdem und rennt gegen die Wand, ist das 'Schuld eigen'.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> b) Man kann nicht immer alle Probleme lösen, indem man neue Versionen von Upstream 
> 
> einpflegt. Das das aber so gemacht wird, zeigen gerade solche Threads wie hier und die
> ...

 

Der Gentoo Linux Stable-Zweig ist so stabil wie die Pakete, die er beinhaltet. Die Fehlerfreiheit der Pakete kann Gentoo Linux aber nicht (im Quellcode & großen Rahmen) prüfen. Siehe oben. Generell gilt, dass man nicht gezwungen ist, täglich Updates zu bauen. Als Admin würde ich mich zunächst mal auf die sicherheitsrelevanten Pakete konzentrieren und vielleicht einmal im Monat ein Vollupdate fahren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Habt ihr mal versucht, Gentoo in einem größeren Netzwerk, welches verschiedene Architekturen
> 
> beherbergt, einzuführen. Macht das blos nicht! Leider, leider.
> ...

 

Ich kann da nur erwähnen, dass das kein Gentoo Linux Problem ist, sondern genau so auf Debian und Fedora zutrifft. Hast Du schonmal versucht Windows auf 'ner Sun aufzusetzen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allein schon dadurch , dass das Portage Tree inzwischen 400 bis 500 MB entpackt groß ist 
> 
> wird es in Netzwerken Rechner geben, auf denen Gentoo uninstallierbar ist.
> ...

 

Von der Möglichkeit eines zentralen Portage im Netzwerk hast Du noch nichts gehört, oder? Abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass solche Rechner nicht besser ersetzt werden würden. Denn auf denen läuft dann garantiert auch kein Win2K oder WinXP oder Debian.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meistens wird hier an dieser Stelle das Argument eingeführt: Dann nehme man Debian oder
> 
> *BSD. Hallo? Wisst ihr was ihr da sagt? Das ist negative Werbung. Wieso schafft Gentoo
> ...

 

Was soll Gentoo Linux schaffen? So langsam und alt zu sein wie Debian? Na vielen Dank auch, dann hätte mich Gentoo Linux aber gesehen. Und andere User auch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Irgendwie scheint es für Gentoo (und seine Entwickler) nur eine Art von User(Kunden) 
> 
> zu geben: Diejenigen, die die neueste Version eines Paketes haben wollen, ohne auf 
> ...

 

Genau das ist die Philosophie. Die muss man nicht teilen und kann dann jederzeit gehen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich komme immer wieder nur zu dem Ergebnis: Wenn Gentoo nicht bald das Entwicklungs Modell
> 
> von Debian oder *BSD annimmt, dann wird dieser Distri keine gute Zukunft beschert sein.
> ...

 

Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist die Philosophie hier eine andere. Wer diese nicht teilt, muss sich halt eine andere Distribution mit anderen Knackpunkten suchen.

----------

## Ragin

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> Wie noch in alten Zeiten, machen Distributionen nichts anderes,
> 
> als die Software, die sich ihre Benutzerschar wünscht, zu sammeln, Distributions-spezifische
> 
> Pakete draus zu basteln und aus einem Repository heraus ihren Benutzern zur Verfügung zu
> ...

 

Wie trollig der kleine... (ich hätte auch süss sagen können).

Eine Distribution verkauft Ware von anderen Anbietern. Genaugenommen reicht es zu, wenn man einfach ein paar Pakete zusammenmatscht, das ganze auf eine CD presst und sagt "Schön, da ist unser Linux".

Das das bei Gentoo aber nicht der Fall ist solltest du allein durch die Flexibilität von Portage bemerkt haben.

Gentoo verbreitet nicht nur Software oder passt sie an und sagt "so, hier, mehr gibts nicht", sondern bietet zu (fast) jedem Programm mehrere Versionen. Du kannst also deine Pakete frei wählen. Bei herkömmlichen Distributionen bist du diesbezüglich immer mindestens auf die Ursprungsversion angewiesen, außer du baust dir die Pakete selbst. Bei Gentoo hast du auch die Möglichkeit ältere (stabilere?) Pakete zu verwenden und alles neue grundsätzlich zu verbannen. Bei Debian, BSD, SuSE, Fedora, Mandrake und wie sie alle heissen konnte ich das bisher nicht (falls ich das wirklich mal gebraucht habe).

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Beim bauen der distributions-spezifischen Pakete, was auch darauf hinaus läuft, dass
> 
> vernünftige Versionen der Software "beschafft" werden muss.
> ...

 

Du meinst den gentoo-kernel oder portage?

Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger Original vom "Hersteller". Sicher gibt es hier und da einige Patches, die das ganze etwas anpassen oder Fehler korrigieren, aber grundlegend wird (meines Wissens nach) in den meisten Fällen nur die Verzeichnisstruktur zur Standardstruktur des Programmes (und seien es die Konfigurationen) geändert.

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Beim Aufbau eines vernünftigen Repositories, was auch darauf hinaus läuft, dass man 
> 
> einzelne Branches mit speziellen Qualitätsmerkmalen aufbaut.
> ...

 

stable / unstable. Was willst du noch? (Heim-)Server, (Heim-)Desktop, (Heim-)Router, Java-Server, PHP Server, FTP Server...?

Andere Distributionen haben entweder ihre aktuelle CD oder (wie bei Debian) ein stable und ein unstable Bereich. testing würde ich bei Debian auch eher zu unstable zählen, da die Unterschiede der Zweige nicht gerade gravierend sind, nur, dass ein Zweig aktueller ist.

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Bei der Einteilung der Benutzer in spezielle Klassen, die von den einzelnen Branches
> 
> angesprochen werden und der Kommunikation zu den Benutzern, was für sie das beste sein soll.
> ...

 

Wie willst du das realisieren?

Soll es dann Linux-Neuling, Gentoo-Anfänger, Gentoo-Fortgeschrittene, Gentoo-Profis, Gurus geben?

Oder anders gefragt: Was sind die Unterschiede der Branches? Spezifiziere das ganze etwas mehr, denn so ist es recht schwammig. Ich würde mir unter deiner Aussage eine Art Gradwanderung von Klickibunti-funktioniert alles, aber veraltet zu LFS mit aktuellen Sourcen vorstellen, je nachdem, wie weit der Nutzer ist. Das kann niemand wirklich realisieren, da es eine enorme Verwaltung wäre und zudem noch sehr sehr weitgehend getestet werden müsste, was für welchen Personenkreis tauglich ist. Nichtmal MS würde soetwas machen.

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) Natürlich stimmt dieses Argument, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass bei Bugs einfach neue
> 
> Versionen der SW in Portage eingefügt werden. Doch dürfte hier jedem klar sein, dass 
> ...

 

Es werden nicht immer neue Versionen in den Portage eingefügt, sondern teilweise nur Bugfixe der ebuilds oder teilweise der Programme selbst. Zudem gibt es den unstable Zweig, der von vielen Leuten benutzt wird. Dadurch kann ein Großteil der verschiedenen Kombinationen getestet werden und (insofern alles funktioniert hat) als stable markiert werden.

Wichtig: Es gibt kein perfektes Programm. Auch Hello World könnte man immer besser programmieren  :Smile: .

Gentoo verwendet für stable (fast) nur stable Versionen der "Hersteller". Somit ist die grundlegende Stabilität, die der Entwickler getesteter Weise zur Verfügung stellt schonmal vorhanden. Nun kommt es auf die jeweiligen Systeme und die jeweilige Umgebung an, in die sich das Programm integrieren muss. Hier kommen dann wieder sehr sehr viele verschiedene Versionen zum tragen. Zum Beispiel machen einige nur selten Updates oder sperren gewisse Programme für Updates usw. Du kannst also auch hier nur die theoretisch breite Masse "vortesten". Und genau das machen alle Distributionen. Da die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten derart verschieden sein können ist es auch für openSource Projekte nicht anders möglich. Selbst MS hat trotz Millionenausgaben in Bezug auf die Forschung und Entwicklung und Vorgaben von Hardwareherstellern für Treiber usw. teilweise massive Probleme mit einzelnen Programmen.

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt nur arch und ~arch, wobei, wie man an solchen Threads wie hier sieht, die beiden
> 
> Zweige sich nicht viel tun.
> ...

 

Schau dir die beiden Zweige mal genauer an. Die sind größtenteils extrem Unterschiedlich. Ich merke das immer bei Updates auf dem Server im Vgl. zu meinem Desktop. Pakete, von denen ich dachte, dass sie schon lang aus Portage raus wären kommen irgendwann erst in den stable Zweig. Manche Pakete brauchen bei Gentoo sogar länger als bei allen anderen Distris um in den stable Zweig zu gelangen. Gerade mit Debian habe ich da vor kurzem ein wunderbares Erlebnis gehabt. Ein Update und schon funktionierte der komplette Server nicht mehr. Gut, damals war er noch frisch und noch nicht produktiv eingesetzt, aber wenn das dein Qualitätsmanagement ist gute Nacht. Da habe ich lieber mal ein Programm das sich nicht kompilieren lässt als ein Programm, dass mir stundenlange Sorgen macht, weil ich kein Plan habe woran es liegt.

Das Argument, dass Gentoo durch Portage zu groß sei ist auch unerheblich. Ich habe ein 7,2MB großes Gentoo auf meinem USB Stick. Nun zeige mir das mal mit Debian. Gut, ich habe kaum Adminstrative Möglichkeiten mit dem System, aber trotzdem ist es so schön klein und putzig. Da wird es auch möglich sein Gentoo auf einer 200MB Platte zu installieren und dort als Mini-Server zu nutzen.

Und wem Gentoo oder seine Philosophie oder sonstwas nicht passt und meint er muss die Prinzipien anderer Distris in Gentoo "reinprügeln" kann doch auch die andere nehmen. Oder ist es hier der psychologische Effekt, dass man sagen kann "hey ich habe Gentoo installiert, ich bin ein l33t", obwohl man doch nichts anderes als *klick*klick*klick* fertig ist das Debian/BSD/SuSE Gentoo gemacht hat?

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine bisherige Meinung dazu: Weil die Entwickler
> 
> viel zu l337 sind. Dass die zu doof sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dass die zu faul
> ...

 

Manchmal hat man einfach nur ein Konzept und geht nach diesem vor. Andere haben andere Konzepte und gehen danach vor. Warum soll Gentoo sich ändern, nur weil ein paar Nutzern (die ja die freie Auswahl haben) nicht damit abfinden wollen. Der SuSE Nutzer schimpft, weil es keine grafische Installation gibt, Debianer über die "aktuellen" Pakete (schau dir mal Sourcemage an...die sind aktuell...), BSDler über Sicherheit usw. Und jeder geht trotzdem seinen Weg mit seinem System...

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich komme immer wieder nur zu dem Ergebnis: Wenn Gentoo nicht bald das Entwicklungs Modell
> 
> von Debian oder *BSD annimmt, dann wird dieser Distri keine gute Zukunft beschert sein.

 

Komisch, Gentoo wächst immer mehr und findet auch in der Fachpresse immer mehr Anerkennung. Und zwar gerade aus Gründen der relativen Aktualität, großartigen Skalierbarkeit und der Philosophie.

----------

## ro

*lol*, mir ging der thread bis jetzt am a* vorbei, aber was gentoo-anfaenger so schrieb is ja schwachsinn...würde man gentoo so handhaben wie debian würde es ja keinen unterschied geben. vor lauter Quality Management gefasel vergisst der junge dass sich Distributionen differenzieren (sollen), was du als nachteil siehst (evtl. USE-Flags) sehe ich als absolut tolle sache. Ich bin bei gentoo, weil mir gentoo gefällt, weils mir u.a. damals gefallen hat, dass ich damals schon lange kde3 hatte wo debian noch fast 1 jahr bei kde2.2 hängenblieb, im stable branch x86. Und weil das system transparenter ist, finde ich. mir gefallen die optimierungen, und wem das nicht liegt der soll doch bitte was anderes nehmen. es ist sicher nicht falsch, sich positive features von anderen distris abzugucken ... zudem finde ich das verwalten eines gentoo-mirrors nicht aufwändiger (viell. rechenaufwändiger) als das eines debian-mirros. Auch in einem LAN: keine Frage, Gentoo ist spitze ... am Mirrorserver werden einfach die pakete als bin-paket emerged, von den clients automatisch installiert...

naja, hab jetzt keine lust mich hier gedanklich weiter auslaufen zu lassen, muss ja noch auf die uni ...

so long, ein treuer gentoo-anhänger.

----------

## slick

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Komisch, Gentoo wächst immer mehr und findet auch in der Fachpresse immer mehr Anerkennung. Und zwar gerade aus Gründen der relativen Aktualität, großartigen Skalierbarkeit und der Philosophie.

 

... und des guten Supports in der Community.  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> ... oben auf dieser Seite.

 

Aha, also "standard dummy text".

----------

## psyqil

 *ro wrote:*   

> dass ich damals schon lange kde3 hatte wo debian noch fast 1 jahr bei kde2.2 hängenblieb, im stable branch x86.

 Das ist doch immer noch so... http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/kde

Woody hat natürlich den Vorteil von Gnome 1.4 mit Galeon 1.2.5.

{den lustigen Spruch mit Sarge stable, Duke Nukem, HURD und Rente spar ich mir einfach}

----------

## Ragin

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> {den lustigen Spruch mit Sarge stable, Duke Nukem, HURD und Rente spar ich mir einfach}

 

Tu dir keinen Zwang an. Würde mich interessieren  :Smile: .

----------

## Inte

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte sich für jeden ein Subprojekt finden lassen. [...] Die Frage ist, was Du kannst und vor allem wozu Du Lust hast.

 

Wenn es so einfach wäre. Selbstverständlich ist es bei der Vielfalt an Projekten sehr wahrscheinlich das es etwas passendes gibt, allerdings sinkt auch die Chance das Projekt zu finden, welches "wie die Faust aufs Auge" passt.

Wenn ich mich mal als Beispiel nehmen darf. Gentoo ist meine Stammdistribution, zu der ich gerne meinen Teil (allein Aufgrund der intensiven Nutzung) beitragen würde. Nur liegen gehen meine Interessen eher in Richtung Kernel-, Treiber-Entwicklung und C99. - Klar gibt es das eine oder andere Paket (z.B. MUTE) dessen eBuild ich vermisse, aber die Muße ein solches zu erstellen/pflegen, geschweige denn ein vorhandenes ohne Entwickler zu übernehmen, habe ich auf Dauer nicht.

Fehlende Fertigkeiten sind mit Sicherheit nicht der Grund, weswegen unsauber/unregelmäßig gearbeitet wird. Selbst meine bessere Hälfte könnte ein eBuild anhand der sehr ausführlichen Anleitung erstellen; aber ob sie daran auch Spaß hätte?

Es ist wirklich schwer einen Kuchen zu finden, der nicht nur beim ersten Stück schmeckt, sondern dessen letzter Krümel auch noch gierig verschlungen wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> {den lustigen Spruch mit Sarge stable, Duke Nukem, HURD und Rente spar ich mir einfach}

 

Los, erzähl!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

@Inte:

Manchmal kommt es ja nicht nur darauf an, dass man aktiv etwas entwickelt oder wie wild ebuilds erstellt.

Es ist oft hilfreicher für eine Distribution wie Gentoo, dass jemand ins Forum geht und anderen hilft. Und wenn ich zum Beispiel an deine geniale Anleitung für die USB-Sticks denke, muss ich sagen, dass du mit soetwas mehr in die Distribution einbringst als manch andere. Zumal soetwas auch gut zeigt, wie einfach und flexibel gentoo ist und was für Möglichkeiten dahinter stecken.

Wenn mir zum Beispiel ein ebuild fehlt erstelle ich es meist und stelle es auch ein. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst. Das sind dann zwr keine Meisterwerke, aber trotzdem tut jeder irgendwie einen kleinen Teil für die Distribution, welche als Ganzes dadurch erst erfolgreich wird.

Schau dir allein die ganzen Neulinge hier an. Es kommt immer wieder ein Thread, in dem allein nur das Deutsche Forum gelobt wird. Auch daran sieht man, dass man gewissermaßen einen Teil zum großen Werk beigetragen hat  :Smile: .

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Es ist wirklich schwer einen Kuchen zu finden, der nicht nur beim ersten Stück schmeckt, sondern dessen letzter Krümel auch noch gierig verschlungen wird. 

 

Muss ich mir merken  :Smile: .

----------

## psyqil

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Tu dir keinen Zwang an. Würde mich interessieren .

  *Steve` wrote:*   

> Los, erzähl!

  :Shocked:  Aber jetzt ist es doch nicht mehr lustig... Ich freu' mich halt drauf, daß ich, wenn ich dann in Rente bin, Sarge endlich stable ist, auf Hurd basiert und ich den ganzen Tag darauf Duke Nukem Forever zocken kann... *http://www.3drealms.com/duke4/ wrote:*   

> There's no possible joke you could make about the game's development time that we haven't already heard.  

 

Um vielleicht nochmal auf gentoo-anfaenger, den von ihm gelinkten Thread und Debian zurückzukommen, natürlich ist Gentoo nicht perfekt für Leute, die hunderte von Rechnern inkl. massiver Produktivsysteme betreuen, aber da sowas niemand in seiner Freizeit macht, frage ich mich, mit welcher Arroganz hier Sachen eingefordert werden, damit man selber einfacher sein Geld verdient...

----------

## Carlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Es ist wirklich schwer einen Kuchen zu finden, der nicht nur beim ersten Stück schmeckt, sondern dessen letzter Krümel auch noch gierig verschlungen wird. 

 

Erfahrungsgemäß ist das selbstgebackener... Du hast aber schon recht, daß es wenig hilfreich ist sich zu beteiligen, ohne eine gewisse Bereitschaft an langfristiger Pflege mitzubringen. Zumal es mit dem Schreiben eines Ebuilds ja bei weitem nicht getan ist.

----------

## Marlo

Typisch Deutsch!

Das Glas ist nicht halb voll, sondern halb leer? Nee nee, so nicht!

Gentoo hat die Linux-Welt verändert. Daran besteht m.a. kein Zweifel!

He Leute diese, unsere, portbasierte Distri ist nicht so zu diskutieren! Es gibt Unzulänglichkeiten, gleichwohl sind die Stärken unübersehbar und einzigartig. Portage als das Herz dieser Distri kann z.Z. nicht ersetzt und  nur gestärkt werden über funktionierende Ebuild und gute configs, das ist mittlerweile committet. Dies ist dennoch der ursprünglichen Idee weder abträglich noch eine negative Kritik! Eher ein Hinweis auf wünschenswerte Verbesserungen die, durch eine langfristige Diskussion bei den Entwicklern, aus welchen Leuten und mit welche Motiver die sich auch zusammensetzen mögen, immer zu erziehlen sein werden.

Es kommt nur darauf an, diese Diskussion aus dem provinzialen deutschsprachigen Raum an die richtigen Adressen zu transportiern; Wirkung wird sie mit Sicherheit haben!

Ma

----------

## Carlo

Da es gerade so schön paßt: >klick<

----------

## gentoo-anfaenger

STiGMaTa_ch, Earthwings, Ragin, ro, psyqil: Jetzt reicht es mir.

Ich habe niemanden angegriffen, aber von euch muss ich mir "Troll, noob, süss" und sonstwas anhören und gefallen lassen.

Okay, ich werde meine unsägliche Wut schlucken: Ich bin dann wohl ein trolliger noob.

(Wenn ich meiner Wut - die gerechtfertigt wäre, weil ich angegriffen(beleidigt) worden bin -

freien Lauf lassen würde, dann wäre ich gesperrt, nicht die namentlich oben aufgeführten 

Angreifer.)

Aber was ist bitte sehr dieser User(wiktorw) im folgenden Thread?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329132.html

Ist das auch ein Troll?

Ganz bestimmt, denn er hat ja auch nicht eure tollen USE und C Flags und ist nicht so l337 wie ihr.

Die Einsicht, dass Gentoo zur Zeit Schwächen hat, die es gar nicht haben müsste und die Einsicht,

dass man daran was sehr wohl ändern könnte, wenn nicht jeder, der mal versucht eine Diskussion,

wie ich es in meinem bescheidenen Rahmen versuchte, anzufangen, sofort als Troll aus diesem Forum

herausgeekelt wird, wären mehr als lebenswichtig für diese Distri.

Aber nein, die Leute hier haben ja Qualitätsmanager schon massenweise erlebt und deshalb müssen

diese auch aus jeder Diskussion rausgeschmissen werden. 

Tolle Community, echt.

----------

## Roller

@gentoo-anfänger:

Ich komme jetzt wieder mitdem von dir angesprochenen Üblichen: mit meinen Use- und CFlags läuft mein gentoo sauber. Ein Großteil der von mir eingesetzten Software, auch viele der wichtigen Pakete, sind Testing-Pakete. 

Ich habe mich vor einem halben Jahr für Gentoo entschieden, davor hatte ich Suse. Ich habe den Schritt nicht bereut, auch wenn Gentoo zumindest am Anfang mehr Arbeit hat. Aber die Distri ist für ein Spielkind wie mich genau das Richtige.

Ich finde es super, dass die Pakete sehr aktuell gehalten sind, den genau das war der Grund zu Gentoo zu wechseln (und meine 2 Kollegen).

Ich möchte nicht, dass der Stable-Zweig irgendwann so aussieht wie bei Debian, und man sich mehr über den zugrundeliegenden Vertrag streitet, als an der Distri zu arbeiten.

Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich von mir jetzt nicht auch angegriffen, dass war nicht meine Absicht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> STiGMaTa_ch, Earthwings, Ragin, ro, psyqil: Jetzt reicht es mir.
> 
> Ich habe niemanden angegriffen, aber von euch muss ich mir "Troll, noob, süss" und sonstwas anhören und gefallen lassen.

 

Komisch... vier mir völlig unbekannte Menschen denken, nachdem sie deinen Post gelesen haben, ganz ähnlich über deine "Idee". Noch interessanter ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass diese Menschen nicht einfach nur 5-Beitrgäge Noobs wie ich sind, sondern Langzeitgentooler.

Könnte es also nicht sein, dass du einfach völligen daneben gelegen bist mit deinem Post, in Ermangelung von Sachkenntnissen?

 *Quote:*   

> Okay, ich werde meine unsägliche Wut schlucken: ...

 

Schlechte Angewohnheit...

 *Quote:*   

> Aber was ist bitte sehr dieser User(wiktorw) im folgenden Thread?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329132.html

 

Was soll schon mit ihm sein. Er ist einfach der Meinung, dass Gentoo doch nichts für ihn ist. Aber irgendwie möchte er doch bei dieser Distribution bleiben. Nur arbeiten kann man mit Gento - seiner Meinung nach - nicht.

Ausserdem schreibt er, dass Sun Sparcs der reine Horror sind und dass nur seine Debians einfach zu Handhaben sind. Ich verstehe nicht, warum er dann nicht schon längst du Debian abgewandert ist...

Das Problem ist, dass er - wie auch du - immer nach der Eierlegenden-Wollmilchsau ausschau halten und hoffen, dass eine Distribution besser ist als die andere. Aber die Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht. Wenn ich mir seine Probleme anschaue und mit deinen bisherigen Posts vergleiche sehe ich einfach nur eins. Gentoo ist nichts für euch. Punkt.

Das hat einfach nur damit zu tun, dass Ihr Anforderungen an Gentoo stellt, welche Gentoo niemals erfüllen wollte (und wahrscheinlich niemals erfüllen wird!). Gentoo's Spezialität ist das Paketsystem Portage. Und genau dieses Paketsystem unterscheidet Gentoo von anderen Distributionen. 

Wenn du und wiktorw eine halbwegs aktuelle Distribution wollen, bei der man sich einfach ins gemachte Nest setzen kann und nach dem installieren aller Software sofort loslegen kann, dann müsst ihr SuSE nutzen. Denn genau das ist die Stärke von SuSE. Wenn ihr eine Distribution wollt, die einfach "stabil" läuft und sich gut für den Server Einsatz eignet, dann nehmt Debian oder FreeBSD.

Aber zu den Distributionen wollt ihr auch nicht gehen, da diese zu veraltet (Debian), zu überladen (SuSE) oder zu kompliziert (FreeBSD) sind. Ihr würdet gerne das beste aus all diesen Distributionen haben. Tja, und hier kommt die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wieder hervor. Diese gibt es nicht und so eine Distribution wie ihr sie sucht eben auch nicht. Das Problem ist:

Wenn ihr nur genau 25 Pakete benötigt um "EUER" Linux zu bekommen, dann ist die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau möglich. Aber die chance, dass Weltweit einige tausend weitere Benutzer ebenfalls nur diese 25 Pakete benötigen ist verschwindend klein. Und dann wächst du Paketsammlung an (Weil, wir wollen ja schliesslich für jeden was dabei haben), plötzlich vertragen sich einige Pakete untereinander nicht und, und und...

Und schnell hast du wieder User die - weil sie es ja nicht besser wissen - darüber monieren, dass dieses und jenes nicht funktioniert.

Daher mein Rat an dich... 

Hör auf, die schwäche einer Distro mit den stärken anderer Distros zu vergleichen und dann mit dem Finger darauf zu zeigen und dabei "ich auch haben will"  zu sagen. Vielmehr solltest du dir überlegen, WIE dein Lieblingssystem aussehen soll, WOFüR du es einsetzen willst und wie lange du dich mit dem System auseinander setzen willst.

Denn erst wenn du das gemacht hast, kannst du Distributionen mit DEINEN wünschen vergleichen und wirst schlussendlich diejenige finden, welche deinen Wünschen am nächsten kommt. 

 *Quote:*   

> Die Einsicht, dass Gentoo zur Zeit Schwächen hat, die es gar nicht haben müsste und die Einsicht,
> 
> dass man daran was sehr wohl ändern könnte, wenn nicht jeder, der mal versucht eine Diskussion,
> 
> wie ich es in meinem bescheidenen Rahmen versuchte, anzufangen, sofort als Troll aus diesem Forum
> ...

 

Wie gesagt, nur weil DU ein gewisses Problem im Umgang mit Gentoo hast, bedeutet das nicht, dass Gentoo allgemein gravierende Schwächen hat. Du hast aber auch recht, wenn du sagst, dass man die Augen vor den Schwächen nicht verschliessen darf. Nur sollte man den Fokus auf "echte" schwächen halten und nicht auf "ich versteh's nicht oder hätte es gern anders"-schwächen!

 *Quote:*   

> Aber nein, die Leute hier haben ja Qualitätsmanager schon massenweise erlebt und deshalb müssen
> 
> diese auch aus jeder Diskussion rausgeschmissen werden. 

 

Wer sagt denn was von rausschmeissen? Aber Leute die nicht verstehen wie etwas funktioniert, die glauben sie hätten mehr Ahnung als derjenige, welcher schon ganze Bücher mit Sourcecode gefüllt hat und Probleme zwischen Abhängigkeiten, verschiedenen Entwicklungsumgebungen etc. kennt und dann auch noch glaubt, seine Theoretischen Modelle - welche er noch nie in der Praxis erlebt hat - seien das einzig wahre, der darf gerne gehen...

Allerdings rausgeschmissen wir auch der nicht  :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tolle Community, echt.

 

Finde ich auch  :Wink: , darum verweile ich auch so gerne in diesem Forum...

STiGMaTa

----------

## Ragin

 *gentoo-anfaenger wrote:*   

> STiGMaTa_ch, Earthwings, Ragin, ro, psyqil: Jetzt reicht es mir.
> 
> Ich habe niemanden angegriffen, aber von euch muss ich mir "Troll, noob, süss" und sonstwas anhören und gefallen lassen.

 

Beleidigt haben wir dich eigentlich nicht, oder empfindest du süss als Beleidigung?

Noob ist auch keine Beleidigung, sondern heisst Newbie -> Anfaenger...genau wie es in deinem Namen steht und wie du dich verhalten hast (zumindest in Bezug auf Gentoo).

Und Troll...nunja...das sind halt Leute, die etwas erzählen, ohne zu wissen wovon sie reden, hauptsache man hat etwas gesagt.

Du hast zwar gute Vorschläge gemacht, aber leider auch vieles gesagt, was einfach nicht zu gentoo gehört, es aber damit in Verbindung gebracht. Hättest du dich vorher informiert, auf was für einer Idee oder auf welche Zielgruppe das System abzielt hättest du entweder vorher bemerkt, dass das System nicht das ist, was du möchtest und das manche Dinge einfach in Bezug auf Gentoo unrealistisch sind.

Das meiste andere, was ich dir sagen würde hat STiGMaTa_ch bereits gesagt. Allerdings würde ich dazu noch folgendes ergänzen:

Wenn du das haben möchtest, was DU willst, dann bau dir einfach ein LFS auf. Dann hast du alles unter deiner Kontrolle und bist vollkommen unabhängig von Distributionsproblemen. Informationen dazu findest du unter http://www.linuxfromscratch.org

Aber das nur als Anmerkung am Rande.

----------

## Marlo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Da es gerade so schön paßt: >klick<

 

Mhmm; Carlo meinst du, SuSe meldet erst gar nicht? 

mfg

Ma

Ps:

Wie lange hast du gebraucht um diesen Link zu finden?

----------

## Carlo

Marlboro: In dem Vergleich steht Gentoo relativ gut da, aber die Zahlen sagen natürlich nichts über die Qualität der Bugs. Zum Suse/kde.org-Miteinander kann ich beim besten Willen nichts sagen und das ist wohl auch nicht die Fragestellung des Blog-Eintrags. Der Link ist mir vor die Füße gefallen.

----------

## Marlo

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Marlboro: ... Zum Suse/kde.org-Miteinander kann ich beim besten Willen nichts sagen ....

 

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, SuSe beschäftigt einen oder mehrere KDE-Developer. Das nun wiederum finde ich sehr gut, zeigt es doch uns allen, wie notwendig die Unterstützung der Industrie für Opensource ist.

Auch Gentoo-Developer wechseln ihren Arbeitgeber, auch mal zu RedHat, wie ich in Planet-Gentoo gelesen habe.

Ma

----------

## Mgiese

nach 14 jahren x86 benutzung ziehe ich folgende bilanz :

von 1991 bis 03/2005 microsoft user, als main betriebsystem

seit 1997 ca 15 linux distris installiert (caldera,redhat,dld,knoppix,xxx-bsd,suse usw) und seit dem ich gentoo habe will ich NIE wieder nen anders OS (vor 8 wochen windows gelöscht), wenn menschen damit nicht klar kommen, kann es meiner subjektiven meinung nach nur ein NOOB sein  :Very Happy:  alle anderen haben sicherlich den gleichen spass wie ich..

die zeit die frueher das downloaden ,abtippen und übersetzen in anspruch genommen hat kann man heute-gentoo-zutage sinnvoller nutzen und dann noch die deps, wenn ich an frueher denke geht das heute portage sei dank in bruchteilen... kann mich nicht erinnern das debian oder eine andere distri das jemals so drauf hatten, mittlerweile soll es bei freebsd sowas aehnliches geben... und wenn gentoo im netzwerk in allen belangen ein stabiler server wäre, ja dann wären weltweit einige 10.000 leute arbeitslos, weil dann von 0 auf hundert etliche distris aussterben würden ganz abgesehen von den massen an "normalen" win nutzern... mit gentoo und wine ist man in der lage über kurz oder lang  all die -standard telefonbuch-cd win software- zu installieren und dann kommt der bang und die industrie(games ect) wird letzten endes auch auf linux portieren bzw fuer linux programmieren... jaja zukunftsmusik ? naja ein bissel naivitaet gehoert sicherlich auch dazu .... aber immerhin gehen CS1.6 + WoW , was ja massenhaft gespielt wird, man denke auch an quake3 oder rtcw die es jeweils als Linux-native gibt... mittlerweile kann ich ca 8 von 10 win-progs unter gentoo installieren und ca 5 gehen auf anhieb STABIL! soweit sogut  :Very Happy:  kann man bloss hoffen das gentoo nicht irgendwann kommerziell mit monatsgebuehr oder so wird ..

----------

## kobler

Ich selber kann nur auch nur sagen, das alle meine stage1 ganz super liefen und bin der meinung die leute die probleme haben sollten mal das handbuch lesen, und auch wissen was sie machen, und nicht gleich mit solchen unterstellungen ins forum schießen und die die reden bei dieser distri war es so und so, es steht jeden frei welche linux distri  er nutz und kann selbst entscheiden welche die richtig für ihm ist.

ich kann nur  von mir behaupten bin seit ca. 3 jahre komplett auf linux umgestiegen und bereue keine einzige sekunde, habe auch verschiedenste distris durch, und am meisten hat mich bis jezt gentoo begeistert, da ich wirklich selbst entscheide was das system zu tun hat, welche abhängikeiten durch use flags,usw...........also von meiner seite große lob an die entwickler.....

----------

## drfunfrock

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich bei Suse jedesmal viele Tage zu gebracht habe, um wieder den MP3-Encoder in KDE zu kompilieren und auch mplayer wieder Zone1-ready zu machen. Ich hasste es, jedesmal die aktuellen Bibliotheken zusammenzusuchen. Auch Debian mach einem das Leben nicht leichter, denn die Filestruktur in /etc bei Gentoo ist fantastisch und leicht zu durchschauen. Bei Debian fällt bei Zope immer noch Handarbeit bei der Konfiguration an.

Das ist vorbei und Gentoo bleibt meine Nummer 1

----------

## LinuxDoc

Ich nach einem Jahr fremdgehn (kanotix) wieder bei gentoo gelandet.

Die Installation habe ich von meinem Kanotix aus gemacht und ich habe sogar die "Installing Gentoo 2005.0: Stage 1 NPTL on a Stage 3 Tarball" https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html gemacht, das ganze ist problemos durchgelaufen und das mit gcc 3.4, was will man mehr.

Ich bin echt immer wieder beeinduckt von gentoo und den vielen Paketen. Die Fexibilität ist einfach grenzenlos, gegenüber anderen Distributionen.

----------

## Gibheer

Ich habe anfang des Jahres wegen gentoo mein Windows gekillt und war richtig happy, als es wunderbar lief. Updates gingen ohne Probleme und mein System war sehr schnell.

Doch seit 2 Monaten muss ich immer wieder mal pakete einzeln installieren, weil irgendwas ist. Und heute musste ich von einem Update von 5 Packeten, jedes einzeln emergen, weil jedes eine andere Einstellung benoetigte.

Dass es einmal im Monat passiert, dass ich ein Paket selber machen muss waer ja nicht weiter tragisch, aber in letzter Zeit haeuft sich das einfach zu oft.

Wenn nicht anders, muss eben was anderes her, aber es waere wirklich schade, wenn ich gentoo verlassen muesste

----------

## SinoTech

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> [...] Und heute musste ich von einem Update von 5 Packeten, jedes einzeln emergen, weil jedes eine andere Einstellung benoetigte.[...]

 

Was heißt "andere Einstellung" ?

CFLAGS ? Also da haben bei mir alle Packete dieselben.

USE-Flags ? Dafür gibts die "/etc/portage/package.use".

Oder was meinst du sonst ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## drfunfrock

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Ich habe anfang des Jahres wegen gentoo mein Windows gekillt und war richtig happy, als es wunderbar lief. Updates gingen ohne Probleme und mein System war sehr schnell.
> 
> Doch seit 2 Monaten muss ich immer wieder mal pakete einzeln installieren, weil irgendwas ist. Und heute musste ich von einem Update von 5 Packeten, jedes einzeln emergen, weil jedes eine andere Einstellung benoetigte.
> 
> Dass es einmal im Monat passiert, dass ich ein Paket selber machen muss waer ja nicht weiter tragisch, aber in letzter Zeit haeuft sich das einfach zu oft.
> ...

 

Ich verspreche dir, dass dich andere Distris unglücklicher machen. Allein das Suse z.B. kein DeCSS integriert hat, beschert einem viel Ärger und Arbeit. Zudem ist die Community anderer Distris lange nicht so kompetent. 

Doc Funfrock

----------

## pablo_supertux

Kann es sein, dass wir nicht die selbe Distribution benutzen? Also, ich mache emerge --sync && emerge -uvaD world täglich, seit mehr einem Jahr, und wenn ich in dieser Zeit 10 Probleme gehabt habe, ist das übertriebend viel.

----------

## Gibheer

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass wir nicht die selbe Distribution benutzen? Also, ich mache emerge --sync && emerge -uvaD world täglich, seit mehr einem Jahr, und wenn ich in dieser Zeit 10 Probleme gehabt habe, ist das übertriebend viel.

 

Ich bin mir ganz sicher. Vllt liegt es aber auch an mir, dass ich so viel dran rumgebaut habe und es optimieren wollte, aber es ist leichter es auf das System zu schieben  :Wink: 

aber der Fehler mit Apache und php zum Beispiel, haette zum Beispiel nicht sein muessen. Und warum muss ich bei einem Packet alle CPU-Flags (sse, mmx, ...) rausnehmen, damit das paket kompilieren kann. 

gentoo gehoert fuer mich schon zu den besten Distributionen und mit Suse, RedHat und Knoppix hatte ich weit nicht so viele Erfolgserlebnisse im Umgang mit Linux, wie mit gentoo. Von daher faende ich es schade, wenn ich wegen gentoo oder wegen mir, die Distribution wechseln muesste. Oder ich mach es wie aus Windowszeiten: formatieren und System neu aufziehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber der Fehler mit Apache und php zum Beispiel, haette zum Beispiel nicht sein muessen. Und warum muss ich bei einem Packet alle CPU-Flags (sse, mmx, ...) rausnehmen, damit das paket kompilieren kann. 

 

wenn du denkst, das sei ein Fehlverhalten oder Bug in gentoo, dann erstelle doch ein Bug Report

----------

## longinus

Bin zwar noch Anfänger in Gentoo aber nach etwa 30 Installationsversuchen auf verschiedenen Intel Plattformen die letzten Monate ist mir doch einiges aufgefallen was für Probleme sorgt und für das ich nicht immer eine Lösung in den doch herrvoragenden Gentoo Forum hier finden konnte.

Beispiel: Booten von der Live CD Installation über ssh von anderen Rechner aus, fast immer mußte ich dann mtab händisch nachbearbeiten, weil es statt ext3 für die entsprechenden Partitionen ext2 drinstehen hatte oder gar Partitionen fehlten.

Falsche Cluster Zahl auf der Boot Partition, nach Erststart (ext2, mehrmals passiert)

Fertig installierte Systeme, über Kurz oder Lang kam es zu Problemen mit Dateisystem, vor allem beim emergen, das führte in ein paar Fällen bishin zum Totalschaden am Dateisystem.

----------

## ian!

Dies triff es eigentlich ganz gut:

http://blog.stealer.net/2005/05/13/gentoo-missing-qa/

In der Richtung muss sich IMHO noch unbedingt was tun.

----------

## Mgiese

GENTOO rockt immernoch !  :Very Happy:  und um so mehr man sich damit beschäftigt umso mehr machts spass und bringt erfolgserlebnisse... in diesem sinne : möge der wille mit euch sein   :Idea:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Dies triff es eigentlich ganz gut:
> 
> http://blog.stealer.net/2005/05/13/gentoo-missing-qa/
> 
> In der Richtung muss sich IMHO noch unbedingt was tun.

 

weiss ja nicht ganz genau wie die entwicklung(freigaben) so geht,  ob ein dev allein ein ebuild ect freigibt... 

soweit ich das verstanden habe war das einfach ein zeit problem... oder ? fehler machen alle auch devs... dann sollte man halt das ganze portage so bauen das eben immer ein anderer dev kontrolliert.. ? sorry wenn ich ganz falsch liege, war den tag ein bissl zu faul den text komplett zu lesen (ZEIT = GELD, GELD hamma net) aber in zeiten wo software sich so schnell verbreitet(breitband) kommen schonmal bugs vor... hatte selbst 1 oder 2 bugs nach einem emerge --sync und emerge -uvD --world, einmal glibc error, anderes mal hatte ein packet ein bug beim compilen, ich finds eigendlich nur spannend... immerhin zahlt keiner was fuer tonnen an opensource... also hat auch keiner das recht sich zu beschweren.. kann sich auch REDHAT draufziehn und dann teuere lehrgaenge in amiland machen... danach wenns ein problem gibt eben REDHAT verklagen..  :Very Happy:  gg

was heisst eigendlich IMHO, in my ... opinion ? oder was genau THX

noch ne frage die mir bisher keiner beantworten konnte, gibt es zwischen emerge --sync und emerge sync einen UNTERSCHIED ?

mfg

mgiese

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> was heisst eigendlich IMHO, in my ... opinion ? oder was genau THX

 

IMHO - in my humble opinion  :Cool: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Bin zwar noch Anfänger in Gentoo aber nach etwa 30 Installationsversuchen auf verschiedenen Intel Plattformen die letzten Monate ist mir doch einiges aufgefallen was für Probleme sorgt und für das ich nicht immer eine Lösung in den doch herrvoragenden Gentoo Forum hier finden konnte.
> 
> Beispiel: Booten von der Live CD Installation über ssh von anderen Rechner aus, fast immer mußte ich dann mtab händisch nachbearbeiten, weil es statt ext3 für die entsprechenden Partitionen ext2 drinstehen hatte oder gar Partitionen fehlten.
> 
> Falsche Cluster Zahl auf der Boot Partition, nach Erststart (ext2, mehrmals passiert)
> ...

  bin ja hier im forum noch ein neuling also net zu ernst nehmen... wenn du solche bugs findest, tust du keinem nen gefallen wenn du sie nicht meldest ....(auch dir nicht  :Very Happy:  )

PS : ich hatte auch schon einige probleme mit der livecd, aber was solls immerhin rütteln hier 2 kisten bestens OHNE MS-WIN als Desktop Clienten und darüber bin ich mehr als FROH 

mfg

mgiese

----------

## longinus

Soviel Zeit habe ich nicht jeden der vielen Fehler die ich gefunden habe an den Bug Report von Gentoo zu senden, es käme wohl ein Werk heraus das den Umfang hat von Leo Tolstoi's berühmten Buch  :Smile: 

Größte Fehlerquelle, die Installation, meiner Meinung nach kommt man fast nur ohne Fehler hin, wenn man eine Stage 3 macht (imho der sicherste Weg) und dann nach prüfen der Stabilität, Portage, System  etc. updated, was dann halt leider zur Folge hat das man etliche Konfig Dateien wieder anpassen muß und massig Zeit 'verbrät' :Sad: 

Habe es erst die Tage mal wieder mit einer 2000.5 probiert, die neue Version der Anleitung sagt ja man soll die Portage von der LiveCD nehmen, habe es dann doch auf den alten Weg Probiert (neue Portage downloaden), das Ergebnis war Fehlermeldungen über Fehlermeldungen.

Meine da liegt wohl ein Problem in der Logik der Gentoo Installation, wenn man schon ein neues System installiert, möchte man es halt gleich auf den aktuellen Stand haben und nicht erst lange warten bis das System steht um es dann mit den Risiko von Problemen auf die aktuelle Portage bringen zu können.

Wäre schön wenn die Entwickler emerge dahingehend erweitern das es Abhängigkeiten besser auflösen kann und klare Hinweise dazu gibt.

Die Gesamt Konsistenz einer Gentoo Installation ist doch recht stark von den näheren Linux Kentnissen des Nutzers abhängig, von Default her bleiben doch einige Problemchen bestehen, die sich dann leider oft erst beim emerge zusätzlicher Pakete in ihrer vollen Tragweite zeigen  :Sad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Habe es erst die Tage mal wieder mit einer 2000.5 probiert, die neue Version der Anleitung sagt ja man soll die Portage von der LiveCD nehmen, habe es dann doch auf den alten Weg Probiert (neue Portage downloaden), das Ergebnis war Fehlermeldungen über Fehlermeldungen.

 

Ich hoffe du hast nun aber nicht die 2005.0 Anleitung verwendet! Denn diese Anleitung ist EXPLIZIT dafür ausgelegt, dass man sein Gentoo OHNE Netzwerk installiert! Steht aber auch überall... Von daher würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn du plötzlich solch massiven Probleme hättest...

 *Quote:*   

> Meine da liegt wohl ein Problem in der Logik der Gentoo Installation, wenn man schon ein neues System installiert, möchte man es halt gleich auf den aktuellen Stand haben und nicht erst lange warten bis das System steht um es dann mit den Risiko von Problemen auf die aktuelle Portage bringen zu können.

 

Viel eher liegt es daran, dass du nicht verstanden hast worum es bei der Installation geht. Wenn du von Null aus ein System aufbauen willst, dann benötigst du einfach einen Grundstock an Kompiler, Linker etc. Und wozu sollte man da immer das neuste nehmen? Wenn es funktioniert, dann passt es! Schluss.

Mir persönlich (Und wahrscheinlich vielen anderen auch) ist beim Aufbauen eines Systems nicht die Aktualität sondern die Stabilität wichtig. Wenn das Grundsystem dann einmal funktioniert, ist der Rest nur noch Peanuts.

 *Quote:*   

> Wäre schön wenn die Entwickler emerge dahingehend erweitern das es Abhängigkeiten besser auflösen kann und klare Hinweise dazu gibt.

 

Mach hierzu mal bitte ein Konkretes Beispiel, ich weiss nicht was du damit genau meinst  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Die Gesamt Konsistenz einer Gentoo Installation ist doch recht stark von den näheren Linux Kentnissen des Nutzers abhängig, von Default her bleiben doch einige Problemchen bestehen, die sich dann leider oft erst beim emerge zusätzlicher Pakete in ihrer vollen Tragweite zeigen 

 

Zum Bleistift?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## longinus

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast nun aber nicht die 2005.0 Anleitung verwendet! Denn diese Anleitung ist EXPLIZIT dafür ausgelegt, dass man sein Gentoo OHNE Netzwerk installiert! Steht aber auch überall... Von daher würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn du plötzlich solch massiven Probleme hättest...

 

Auszug aktuelles Gentoo Handbook 200.5 auf Gentoo.org:

 *Quote:*   

> links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

 

Wird da als Alternative für den Download des Stage Archives angegeben, kein Hiweis auf eventuelle Schwierigkeiten.

Sieht mir also nicht aus als wäre das Handbuch nur für die Netzwerklose Installation vorgesehen  :Smile: 

Nur für Portage wird einzig anhgegeben:

 *Quote:*   

> tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-<date>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

 

Also kein Hinweis wie in der alten Doku auf einen alternativen (Download) Weg.

Zum Rest, hatte ja Gentoo schon an die 30 mal auf 686er Systemen installiert, es gab immer Probleme meißt bei der Installation, oft auch später beim einspielen von Packeten, konnte das zwar bei vielen Installation nachträglich lösen, aber nur mit enormen Zeitaufwand und viel ausprobieren und natürlich dank des hervorragenden Forums hier, imho hat keine andere Distribution die ich bisher sah, ein besseres Support Forum!

Drum möchte ich auch nocheinmal ausdrücklich die hohe Qualität und Aktualität der Beiträge hier loben, einzig zum Thema reiser4 konnte ich hier und auch auf gentoo wiki ein paar wichtige Dinge nicht erfahren.

Habe dann aber in der Praxis festgestellt, das Reiser4 wirklich noch etwas sehr wackelig mit Gentoo zusammenarbeitet, etliche Packete sind halt noch nicht ganz 'reiser4 fest'.

----------

## lonF

Hallo,

also ich habe bestimmt auch schon an die 30 Installationen getÃ¤tigt. Ich hatte nie Probleme.

Alle Systeme laufen stabil. Selbst das Script fÃ¼r das automatische Update, welches ich mir geschrieben habe, 

funktioniert seit Monaten. Einzig bei Paketen die sich gegenseitig blockieren oder bei einem neuen Kernel 

muÃ ich noch Hand anlegen.

Alles in allem kann ich deine Kritik Ã¼berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

MfG lonF

----------

## Freiburg

Die Wahrnehmung der Probleme verschiebt sich ein bischen je mehr man über das System weiß (ich will keinen blöd anmachen oder so es ist aber so!!!).

Ich merke es bei mir selber wenns irgendeine Compilerfehlermeldung gibt hab ich immer auf die nächste Version gewartet, heut schau ich mir das ebuild an und schau mal in die Foren, d.h. ich nehme das ganze garnichtmehr so als Problem war. Oder wenn ein ./configure mal nicht will weiß ich auch meist worans liegt, kann mich noch drann erinnern als ich vor Jahren verzweifelt unter suse ich glaub 6.2 oder .3 versucht hab die kde2 beta zu compilieren, da ging garnix. Und die meisten Gentooprobleme nimmt man nach einer Zeit auch nichtmehr wahr weil an weiß warum sie auftreten und wie man sie umgeht. Außerdem kommt es sicher auch darauf an wie exotisch die Hardware ist (bei einer Installation) und wie gut man die Hardware kennt (ich weiß z.B. ganz genau das meine Hauppauge ohne Parameter für bttv nicht funktioniert), und beim Nachinstallieren kommt es denke ich auch darauf an wie exotisch das package ist, wird es von vielen Leuten genutzt werden Fehler wohl schneller bekannt. Im Endeffekt bleibt es nicht aus das die Qualität einiger Packete abnehmen wird, wenn man sich das anschaut steigt die Anzahl der Packete immer weiter an, bei den Entwicklern hab ich nicht so ganz das Gefühl, und wenn ein Entwickler immer mehr machen soll naja ihr könnts euch Denken. Man könnte sicher sagen pro Entwickler nur 5 packete oder so, aber dann gäbs glaub ich unmenge anfragen gibts kein ebuild für Programm xyz... Ist halt alles nicht so einfach und irgendwie ist gentoo ja auch eine Distribution für Basteller...

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich hab letzte Woche das ganze System (wegen neuer CFLAGS) rekompiliert und das ganze lief ohne einen einzigen Fehler durch  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Auszug aktuelles Gentoo Handbook 200.5 auf Gentoo.org:
> 
>  *Quote:*   links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml 
> 
> Wird da als Alternative für den Download des Stage Archives angegeben, kein Hiweis auf eventuelle Schwierigkeiten.
> ...

 

Ja, das stimmt auch woher du die Stages holst, ist dein Bier. Du kannst die herunterladen, aber auch im Gentoo Shop kaufen! Bis hier hin ist nichts falsch!

 *Quote:*   

> Nur für Portage wird einzig anhgegeben:
> 
>  *Quote:*   tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-<date>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr 
> 
> Also kein Hinweis wie in der alten Doku auf einen alternativen (Download) Weg.

 

Eben, weil das Dokument NUR für internetlose Installation gedacht ist. Siehe die Indexseite der Dokumentation (z.B. unter  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.0/index.xml) Dort steht auch mit roter Schrift, dass das Handbuch NUR für Internetlose Installation gedacht ist. Deshalb findest du auch keine Portage download alternative!

Wenn du allerdings mit aktuelleren Portages arbeiten willst (z.b. weil du Internet hast) dann sollst du einfach das Allgemeine Gentoo Handbuch lesen und verwenden!

Im übrigen wirst du während der Installation genau nach 2005.0 Doku (ohne das herunterladen einer externen Portage) 0 Probleme haben, weil alle Abhängigkeiten der benötigten Pakete auf der CD enthalten sind. Während wenn du ein Portage aus dem Netz ziehst, dies nicht mehr gegeben ist!!!

Ob du nun NACH der kompletten Installation ein Portage vom Internet aufspielst und ERST DANN deine Pakete übers Internet updatest ist dann egal, weil DANN keine Probleme mehr entstehen!

Wie du siehst, Das 2005.0 hat keine Probleme, wenn man sich einfach an die Anweisungen hält  :Wink:  Es steht nicht ohne Grund kein alternativer Portage Pfad drinn  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Zum Rest, hatte ja Gentoo schon an die 30 mal auf 686er Systemen installiert, es gab immer Probleme meißt bei der Installation, oft auch später beim einspielen von Packeten, konnte das zwar bei vielen Installation nachträglich lösen, aber nur mit enormen Zeitaufwand und viel ausprobieren und natürlich dank des hervorragenden Forums hier, imho hat keine andere Distribution die ich bisher sah, ein besseres Support Forum!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Thema reiser4
> ...

 

Tja, das Problem bei dir wird wohl sein, dass du dir zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe gleichzeitig anziehen willst. Zum einen sprichst du von stabilität, zum anderen aber auch von reiserfs4, neuste portage etc..

Wenn du ein stabiles System willst, dann verwendest du eben nicht immer das neuste vom neusten, sondern halt nur das ausgereifte zweitneuste. Beides zusammen funktioniert numal - meistens - nicht.

Ich z.B. synce mein System zwar regelmässig, von den Updates spiele ich aber nur diejenigen auf, welche ich für wichtig erachte. So kommt es halt vor, dass ich gewisse Pakete erst beim 5. oder 6. Update wieder upgrade, weil dann ein neues Feature drinn ist oder ein Fehler behoben wird. Und mein System läuft, und läuft, und läuft, und läuft, und läuft, und läuft, und läuft...  :Laughing: 

Daher habe ich vorhin mal gefragt, WAS du denn für Probleme genau hattest (was du mir bis auf das Portage Problem "was ganz klar Hausgemacht ist" bisher nicht nennen konntest. Wäre interessant).

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

P.s. ja, das Niveau dieses Forums ist wirklich verdammt hoch. Einfach mal wieder ein Dankeschön an all diejenigen, welche unermüdlich daran arbeiten, damit das auch so bleibt!

```
######      #     #     #  #    #  #######

#     #    # #    ##    #  #   #   #

#     #   #   #   # #   #  #  #    #

#     #  #     #  #  #  #  ###     #####

#     #  #######  #   # #  #  #    #

#     #  #     #  #    ##  #   #   #

######   #     #  #     #  #    #  #######
```

----------

## Mgiese

habe erst alte livecd 2004 genommen damit gebootet, dann gleich stage3-2005.0 gedownloadet, habe dann aber GLEICH den aktuellen portage genommen, dannach emerge sync (bitte erklaer mal einer was --sync ander macht als sync) gemacht und alles lief tutti habs nun auch schon 10x installiert, kann mir kaum vorstellen, das ich VIELE ganz neue probleme haette wenn ichs wieder mache.... wenn man die systematik verstanden hat und die ersten 10 standard fehler hatte, dann ists ein kinderspiel... FORUM und GOOGLEN muessen einfach sein ohne das gehts net wenn man ein bissl "UPTODATE" sein will

VIEL SPASS AN ALLE GENTOOS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> bitte erklaer mal einer was --sync ander macht als sync

 emerge --sync kommt nicht in Verlegenheit, wenn es mal ein Programm namens "sync" in Portage geben sollte...

----------

## hoschi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass wir nicht die selbe Distribution benutzen? Also, ich mache emerge --sync && emerge -uvaD world täglich, seit mehr einem Jahr, und wenn ich in dieser Zeit 10 Probleme gehabt habe, ist das übertriebend viel.

 

Wir benützten alle total verschiedene GNU/LINUX-SYSTEME, viele fahren mit neueren GLIBC oder GCC Versionen, oder sogar mit ~x86. Dann die x86_64er, die PPCler (gut, die werden über kurz oder lang durch Cell ersetzt, drei Plattformen gege eine - nicht schlecht), dann hat jeder ganz andere Compiler-Flags usw.

Es sind, wenn ihr mich fragt, wie bei Debian zu viele einzelne Hardwareplattformen, die von einem Projekt betrieben werden. Ist nicht gut.

x86, x86_64 und dann noch Sparc + Cell (hallo, wer braucht ia64?)

Wobei inzwischen fast alles automatisiert wurde, pcmiacs sagt einem gleich beim Build was ihm im Kernel fehlt, genau so ipw2200, und nautilus sagt einem auch gleich dass es cdrecord mit unicode braucht. Wenn das noch alles gleich beim emerge -a foo ausgeworfen würde, dann hätte man schon viel weniger arbeit.

Wäre der GCC 3.4 Stable, würde ich sogar ein reines Stable-System verwenden. Und damit hat man fast keine Probleme.

Was wirklich schief gelaufen ist, ist busybox, das gehört nicht stable, nicht mal testing.

Das Ding versteht sich nicht mit NPTL, bitte, NPTL sollte von mir aus längst Standard sein.

Gibt ja immer was zu tun.

Ich bin mir aber sicher das Portage immer noch besser wird, und damit das System das Gentoo "erzeugt". Und die Diskussion von Debian rund um die Arches wird nicht an uns vorbei gehen.

----------

## Mgiese

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*   bitte erklaer mal einer was --sync ander macht als sync emerge --sync kommt nicht in Verlegenheit, wenn es mal ein Programm namens "sync" in Portage geben sollte...

 

ja  :Very Happy:  endlich , einer weiss den unterschied, MFG , ist ja irgendwie auch logisch danke...

----------

